# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2010



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Ago 2010 às 00:35)

boa noite 

O céu aparentemente está limpo e um luar fantástico.
O vento apresenta-se fraco a moderado de WNW e estão uns agradáveis *19ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Ago 2010 às 08:49)

Bom Dia e Bom Agosto !
Mínima baixa, de 14.8ºC.
Agora com 21.2ºC e neblina matinal, pressão nos 1016hPa e humidade nos 74%.

-----------------


----------



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2010 às 08:57)

Bom dia!

Mais uma noite de céu encoberto e nevoeiro na serra. Temperatura mínima de *17,6ºC*, e actual de 18,4ºC.

O vento sopra moderado e constante de Norte.

Humidade nos 85%.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Ago 2010 às 10:55)

Bom dia!
Agosto começa fresco, com alguma neblina mas solarengo.
Mínima de 18.9ºC.
De momento, sigo com 23.9ºC, 61%HR, 1017hpa.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Ago 2010 às 11:14)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2010*

Bom dia!

Por aqui a mínima de hoje foi de *15.5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 24.3ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2010 às 12:28)

Bom dia!

Aqui a mínima foi de *17,2ºC*

Hoje está um pouco mais agradável que nos últimos 3 dias sigo agora com 24,9ºC, 68%HR, 1015hPa e vento fraco


----------



## rcjla (1 Ago 2010 às 13:16)

Apenas 21,2ºc agora... 71%HR e vento moderado de NW.Pressão nos 1015,8mb.


----------



## rcjla (1 Ago 2010 às 15:44)

Céu limpo  mas temperatura ainda baixa: 22,4ºc e 68%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2010 às 18:54)

Boas.

Este FDS, o tempo na região de Peniche(Berlengas)-Leiria-Figueira da Foz esteve farrusco, sem ponta de sol no Sábado, e este Domingo a aparecer já depois de fim da manhã. O vento esteve fraco ou nulo no Sábado, hoje já soprou moderado a forte de NW. Tempo fresco e húmido todo o fim-de-semana.


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2010 às 19:13)

Boas

Por aqui a máxima foi de *30,1ºC* finalmente um dia quente depois dos últimos dias frescos devido ao SW...

Agora estão 26,3ºC, 55%HR, 1013,5hPa e vento fraco de NO


----------



## Lousano (1 Ago 2010 às 20:16)

Agosto começou fresquinho.


A manhã foi de céu encoberto por neblina e a tarde de céu limpo.

Máxima: 27,7º

Mínima: 16,4º


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Ago 2010 às 22:32)

boa noite! 

A nebulosidade verificada pela manhã gradualmente deu lugar a um céu geralmente limpo e com algum vento fraco a moderado predominando de NW o qual pelo final da tarde se intensificou mais.
A temperatura máxima esta tarde não foi além dos *25.3ºC*.

De momento progridem desde a zona costeira os habituais fractus e vento moderado de NNW.

*Valores actuais:* 18.4ºC - 72% hr


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Ago 2010 às 23:44)

Boa noite!
Dia mais fresco, com algum vento à mistura, que se mantém.
Sigo com 19.7ºC, 72%HR, 1017hpa, vento moderado de N.

Extremos do dia:

18.9ºC
27.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 17,2ºC

Céu limpo e fractus, vento fraco/moderado/forte. Neblina e nevoeiro.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Ago 2010 às 00:01)

*Extremos de 01 de Agosto:*

Ms: 25.3ºC - 82% hr
ms: 18.2ºC - 49% hr

*Valores actuais:* 18.2ºC - 74% hr


----------



## rcjla (2 Ago 2010 às 00:55)

Máxima de *23,2ºC* apenas.

Por agora 17,2ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Ago 2010 às 01:35)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 17,2ºC e vento moderado. Céu muito nublado por Fractus.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Ago 2010 às 09:05)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado/encoberto, e mínima de *16,8ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 18,1ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Vento moderado a forte de NO.


----------



## AnDré (2 Ago 2010 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Nortada forte por aqui.

Ontem os extremos foram:
Tmin: 16,8ºC
Tmáx: 25,7ºC.

Hoje a mínima foi de 16,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2010 às 09:50)

Por aqui pouco nublado.

Estou com 19,2ºC e uma ventania desgraçada de NW  rajada máxima até agora de 72 km/h.


----------



## Rainy (2 Ago 2010 às 10:33)

oi voltei

Cheguei ontem á noite da Turquia onde o trajecto de Munich-Lix foi torbulento, pk apanhamos com uma linha de trovoadas nos Alpes e França, mas com o por do sol as mesmas estavam lindas.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Ago 2010 às 10:52)

Bom dia!
Sigo com céu limpo, e temperatura fresca de 22.8ºC, com 54%HR, 1018hpa.
Vento fraco.
Mínima de 18.4ºC.


----------



## Rainy (2 Ago 2010 às 11:04)

Quando é que vem levante para o Algarve para aqueçer a agua?


----------



## ecobcg (2 Ago 2010 às 11:54)

Rainy disse:


> Quando é que vem levante para o Algarve para aqueçer a agua?



Esteve Levante a semana passada e a água no Algarve tem estado espectacular!! Pelo menos até ontem estava óptima! 
Agora que está de volta o vento de Norte é possível que arrefeça um pouco!


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Ago 2010 às 15:25)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 31.1ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Ago 2010 às 17:48)

Boa tarde !
Mínima de *15.8ºC* e a máxima não foi além dos *27.6ºC.*
Agora com 26.2ºC e céu totalmente limpo.
Vento moderado, rondando os 25km/h.
Humidade de 49% e a pressão nos 1015 hPa.   
---------

Bonita Imagem !


----------



## F_R (2 Ago 2010 às 20:19)

Boas

Céu praticamente limpo em Abrantes
Estão neste momento 25.3ºC

Máxima de hoje 31.1ºC
Mínima 16.1ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2010 às 22:42)

Boas

Em Setúbal mínima de *17,9ºC* e máxima de *28,0ºC*

Agora estão 20,5ºC, 72%HR, 1015,9hpa  e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Ago 2010 às 22:44)

extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.8ºC

T.Minima: 15.9ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Ago 2010 às 23:41)

olá boa noite 

Céu praticamente limpo durante o dia mas visível a Oeste a habitual faixa nebulosa de variável compactação e que ainda persiste. A nortada manteve-se moderada e por vezes forte tal como neste momento.

A temperatura máxima esteve nos *24.4ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 18.6ºC - 74% hr


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Ago 2010 às 23:51)

Boa noite!
Dia fresco e ventoso por aqui...
De momento, 20.6ºC, 67%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

18.4ºC
26.9ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Ago 2010 às 00:05)

*Extremos de 02 Agosto:*

Ms: 24.4ºC - 77% hr
ms: 17.4ºc - 41% hr

*Valores actuais:* 18.4ºC - 75% hr e vento qb...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2010 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC

Céu limpo e fractus, vento moderado/forte. Neblina e nevoeiro.


----------



## F_R (3 Ago 2010 às 00:57)

Por cá acabou de descer para os 19.9ºC


----------



## vitamos (3 Ago 2010 às 09:15)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu limpo e ligeira brisa.


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2010 às 11:40)

Manhã fresca com 13º, mas para já 34.7º hoje promete.


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2010 às 13:06)

Dia quente por aqui.
Sigo com 30,8ºC e a subir bem.

Vento fraco de leste.


----------



## PDias (3 Ago 2010 às 13:20)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui ontem foi dia de forte nortada com a temperatura a não passar dos 22,1ºC, hoje o vento encontra-se fraco de Este e estão neste momento 33,5ºC com 37% humidade, a miníma foi de 16,1ºC.


----------



## rcjla (3 Ago 2010 às 13:22)

Por agora 30,3ºC, humidade 46%,vento fraco variável de NE ou NW.Pressão de 1015mb.

Mínima de *16,2ºC*.


----------



## F_R (3 Ago 2010 às 13:41)

Regresso dos dias quentes.

Já 33.8ºC


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2010 às 13:58)

Um dia quente em Tomar, até ao momento máxima de 37º


----------



## Lousano (3 Ago 2010 às 14:33)

Boa tarde.

Ontem a máxima não chegou aos 30º e hoje a temperatura já vai nos 34,7º

O céu limpo, já com algum fumo de um incêndio perto e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2010 às 14:38)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de ENE, 35,1 ºC e apenas 31 % de humidade relativa.

Um dia mais típico de Verão.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Ago 2010 às 14:48)

Boa tarde!
Voltou o calor, embora não demasiado.
Vento moderado de NW, 32.2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2010 às 14:51)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 29,7ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Ago 2010 às 15:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui céu limpo.
> 
> Estou com 29,7ºC e vento fraco de NW.



Fresco por aí 
Sigo com 36.1ºC e céu limpo.
Moita ainda mais quente, nos 36.6ºC.


----------



## meteo (3 Ago 2010 às 16:01)

Boa tarde. 

De volta a Oeiras,sente-se logo outro calor... 32,7ºC registados pela estação MeteoOeiras e vento fraco de Norte/Noroeste...Bastante calor. Vai ser mais uma semana quente.


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2010 às 17:47)

Máxima de 33,7ºC.

Agora 31,6ºC e nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Ago 2010 às 18:50)

Extremos de Hoje:

*37.1 °C (14:58 UTC)*
*15.0 °C (05:10 UTC) *

Temperatura máxima mais alta que o previsto. Bem dentro do alerta amarelo para Setúbal (>35ºC)


----------



## F_R (3 Ago 2010 às 20:51)

de volta aos dias de verdadeiro verão
Máxima de 37.9ºC
Neste momento 28.9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Ago 2010 às 21:30)

Não fosse o vento, e hoje havia uma máxima bem jeitosa.
Ainda assim, não foi má de todo.
De momento, ainda 26.9ºC, 40%HR, 1015hpa.

Extremos do dia:

19.1ºC
33.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2010 às 23:19)

Máxima de 36,7 ºC e céu geralmente limpo, vento fraco de ENE.

Uma tarde agradável. 

Neste momento, ainda 25,2 ºC e 47 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Ago 2010 às 23:51)

boa noite 

Um dia a fazer lembrar a sequência de dias quentes de há dias atrás aquando da "onda de calor" com a escalada da temperatura máxima a ter maior expressão.
Quanto ao vento, ao longo do dia foi de intensidade variada, desde fraco pela manhã e de Este até ao rodar para Oeste fraco a moderado e ao anoitecer também com alguma intensidade mas de NW.
De momento sopra fraco a nulo de NNW.

*Extremos de hoje:*

MS: 34.0ºC - 82% hr
ms: 17.6ºC - 25% hr

*Valores actuais:* 22.4ºC - 42% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,9ºC

Mín - 16,6ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Ago 2010 às 00:55)

Boa noite!

Noite tropical em que de momento a temperatura é de 22.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (4 Ago 2010 às 01:49)

Adivinha-se uma noite tropical aqui.
O vento, apesar de moderado, tem-se mantido de Nordeste.
A temperatura que já esteve nos 23,9ºC, vai subindo... 
24,9ºC de momento.


----------



## Lousano (4 Ago 2010 às 01:51)

Os extremos de ontem foram:

Máxima: 35,6º

Mínima: 15,6º

Neste momento, céu limpo, vento nulo e 18,9º


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2010 às 09:26)

Bom dia!

Manhã muito agradável com uma ligeira brisa, céu limpo. Mas o forno já se adivinha para daqui a horas...


----------



## Rainy (4 Ago 2010 às 11:59)

Bom dia mais um dia CHATO.

Alguem podia-me dizer por favor, desde 2005 qual foi o dia/s em que Lisboa teve um dia de chuva 24 horas certinhas sem parar e forte?


----------



## rcjla (4 Ago 2010 às 13:28)

A estação de Mira-Sintra está offline.

Em Queluz mínima de 17,7ºc


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Ago 2010 às 14:38)

boa tarde 

Está uma tarde algo semelhante à anterior com a temperatura acima dos 30ºC.
Comparada com a mínima, tal como a anterior, a amplitude até nem é assim tão baixa tendo descido na última madrugada para os *17.6ºC* contra uma máxima já atingida de *32.9ºC*, porém é curioso que desde há instantes ela tem oscilado entre os 30.5º e os 32.5º

Céu limpo e vento fraco em deslocação de NNW.

*Valores actuais*: 32.2ºC - 28% hr


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Ago 2010 às 15:55)

Ela começa a descer, parece!
Algum vento à mistura geralmente fraco de NNW apesar de ainda quente.

*Valores actuais*: 29.8ºC - 29% hr


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Ago 2010 às 18:07)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 40.4ºC

T.Minima: 16.2ºC


----------



## F_R (4 Ago 2010 às 19:16)

Mais um dia de calor com 33.1ºC

A máxima foi de 37.7ºC


----------



## HotSpot (4 Ago 2010 às 20:49)

Extremos de Hoje:

*36.9 °C (14:03 UTC)*
*16.3 °C (05:30 UTC)*


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Ago 2010 às 21:38)

Boa noite!
Dia quente até... rodar o vento para NO.
De momento, destaco o forte vento que se faz sentir, predominantemente de Leste. Temperatura nos 24.9ºC, 44%HR, 1014hpa.

Extremos do dia:

21.8ºC
34.3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,7ºC

Mín - 17,7ºC


----------



## F_R (5 Ago 2010 às 00:44)

Ainda 21.3ºC


----------



## Lousano (5 Ago 2010 às 00:59)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco durante a manhã e de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado durante a tarde.

Máxima: 36,4º

Mínima: 14,9º

Neste momento, ainda vento fraco e 16,6º


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Ago 2010 às 01:18)

boa madrugada! 

Ao final da tarde de ontem o vento intensificou-se consideravelmente passando de moderado a forte de NNW e até mais fresco, desde aí a sua intensidade tem variado entre o fraco e o moderado.

Céu aparentemente limpo e a temperatura por aqui está nos *20ºC*.


----------



## F_R (5 Ago 2010 às 03:57)

16.3ºC neste momento


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Ago 2010 às 07:13)

bom dia 

Aqui por casa já um início de manhã bem luminoso com céu limpo, ou nem tanto, não fosse o fumo em altura a dar uma tonalidade acastanhada mais a Este.

Se durante a madrugada o vento foi quase uma constante soprando por vezes forte, ele ainda não deu tréguas e persiste vindo de Norte por agora mais fraco.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Ms: 32.9ºC - 75% hr
ms: 17.6ºC - 26% hr

*Valores actuais:* 18.3ºC - 67% hr


----------



## Gato Preto (5 Ago 2010 às 10:19)

Hoje em Santa Marta registei a 11ª noite tropical de 2010: às 6:30 a mínima foi de 20,2ºC.

Marcante também era o cheiro a queimado típico de incêndios florestais.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Ago 2010 às 11:33)

Mínima de 18ºC.
Agora com 28.3ºC e céu limpo.
Só de pensar que Domingo vou a Évora, Aguiar


----------



## F_R (5 Ago 2010 às 13:02)

Boas

Neste momento já 32.5ºC

A mínima foi de 16.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Ago 2010 às 15:12)

Actualmente com 30,1 ºC e 40 % de humidade relativa.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Ago 2010 às 15:44)

boa tarde 

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NW.

A temperatura mínima da última madrugada esteve nos *18.2ºC* enquanto que a máxima já esteve nos *28.2ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 27.6ºC - 37% hr


----------



## F_R (5 Ago 2010 às 16:40)

34.6ºC neste momento

Máxima  de 35.7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Ago 2010 às 21:38)

Boa noite!
Dia clássico de Verão, com muito sol e alguma nortada à tarde.
Neste momento sigo com 24,1ºC, 43%HR, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

20.3ºC
31.2ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Ago 2010 às 21:43)

Extremos de Hoje:

*32.4 °C (14:48 UTC)*
*17.4 °C (04:28 UTC)*

Hoje foi um dia mais "fresco". Amanhã volta a aquecer e Sábado ainda mais...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Ago 2010 às 21:57)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 38.1ºC

T.Minima: 15.8ºC


----------



## rcjla (5 Ago 2010 às 22:40)

Neste momento 17,4ºC e 80%HR.

Máxima de *25,1ºC*.

Mínima de *16,6ºC*(até agora).


----------



## Lousano (6 Ago 2010 às 00:04)

Boa noite.

Ontem o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima: 33,8º

Mínima: 13,1º


----------



## Profetaa (6 Ago 2010 às 00:36)

Boas.

Ontem o dia foi de céu limpo, com alguns vento de NE durante a tarde.
A máxima foi de 30.3º , a minima 16.5º.....

http://meteofebres.blogspot.com/


----------



## F_R (6 Ago 2010 às 01:12)

Boas mais um dia igual a todos os outros.

Extremos de ontem:
Temperatura Máxima = 35.7°C, às 15:41
Temperatura Mínima = 16.1°C, às 05:59

Neste momento:
21.2ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Ago 2010 às 01:36)

boa madrugada... 

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de NW possibilitando uma noite bem mais agradável face à anterior devido a este se ter apresentado por vezes forte.

A temperatura ronda os *19ºC*


----------



## F_R (6 Ago 2010 às 03:49)

Neste momento 18.9ºC


----------



## vitamos (6 Ago 2010 às 09:17)

Bom dia!

Manhã já quente, com vento nulo. 24ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## rcjla (6 Ago 2010 às 11:43)

Mínima de *15,7ºC*

De momento 28,9ºC ,a subir em flecha.


----------



## F_R (6 Ago 2010 às 13:15)

Boas

Mínima de 17.0ºC
Neste momento já com 34.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (6 Ago 2010 às 15:00)

Boa tarde.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

35,6º


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Ago 2010 às 15:51)

Boa Tarde !
Tive uma mínima *15.8ºC.*
Agora com 36.4ºC, mas já tive máxima de *36.8ºC.*
Na Moita, a Estação do HotSpot com 36.6ºC e máxima para já de *36.7ºC.*
----------

*Domingo a reportar de Aguiar, Évora .*


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Ago 2010 às 16:50)

A estação apita de temporal á vista .
Sigo com 36.1ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (6 Ago 2010 às 16:53)

Por Tomar a máxima ate ao momento de 40.6º, neste momento 40.3º.


----------



## F_R (6 Ago 2010 às 17:48)

Máxima de 39.3ºC

Neste momento 38.2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Ago 2010 às 17:49)

Boas, a máxima de hoje foi de 40.8ºC, t.actual: 38.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2010 às 18:36)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,5ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC


----------



## fsl (6 Ago 2010 às 19:15)

*Em Oeiras MAX às 18:34

Condições actuais (actualizado a 06-08-10  18:59) 
Temperatura:  32.4°C  
Humidade: 35%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 15.0°C  
Vento: 9.7 km/hr N 
Pressão: 1009.9 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  478.6mm 
Wind chill:  32.4°C  
Indíce THW:   32.4°C  
Indíce Calor:  32.4°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  17.6°C às   6:49  32.8°C às 18:34 
Humidade:  30%  às  18:35  82%  às   6:34 
Ponto de Orvalho:  12.8°C às  14:44  18.3°C às  16:13 
Pressão:  1009.8hPa  às   3:58  1011.4hPa  às   0:00 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   45.1 km/hr  às   0:45 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  15.6°C às   0:40  
Maior Indíce Calor   32.8°C às  18:32 









*


----------



## HotSpot (6 Ago 2010 às 19:25)

Extremos de Hoje:

*36.9 °C (14:52 UTC)*
*14.2 °C (05:17 UTC)*

Bem quente...


----------



## rcjla (6 Ago 2010 às 20:11)

Máxima de *32,5ºC*. 

Agora 27,1ºC,42%HR,pressão de 1011,7mb.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Ago 2010 às 21:19)

boa noite 

Dia muito quente com vento em geral fraco pela manhã de Este, por vezes nulo e pela tarde já de NW contudo muito quente.

*Extremos de ontem: *

Ms: 28.2ºC - 79% hr
ms: 16.3ºC - 36% hr

A temperatura neste momento anda nos ainda bem quentes *27º C*


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2010 às 23:54)

Já em Setúbal hoje a mínima foi de 19,0ºC e a máxima foi de 30,6ºC

Nesta semana a máxima mais elevada em Setúbal foi de 35,4ºC dia 3  seguido de 36,6ºC dia 4 com mínima de 22,6ºC 

Aqui agora estão 20,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2010 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 33,1ºC

Mín - 16,2ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Ago 2010 às 00:31)

olá 

Que noite bem mediterrânica!

O pouco vento que se fazia sentir ao início da noite diminuiu ainda mais de intensidade e não refresca as superfícies ainda quentes um pouco por todo o lado! Nota-se uma leve brisa vinda de Oeste no entanto a HR parece ainda muito entorpecida!

*Extremos de 06 Agosto:*

Ms: 35.1ºC - 77% hr
ms: 16.6ºC - 17% hr

*Valores actuais:* 24.9ºC - 29% hr


----------



## rcjla (7 Ago 2010 às 00:59)

20,8ºC de momento. Vento fraco do quadrante Norte,humidade de 57%,pressão de 1011,7 mb.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Ago 2010 às 01:28)

Máxima de precisamente 38,0 ºC.

Tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.

De momento, céu limpo, vento nulo, 24,9 ºC e apenas 39 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Ago 2010 às 01:37)

A brisa de há pouco parece ter rodado para Este e tive já uma ligeira subida da temperatura!
*
Valores actuais:* 25.2ºC - 27% hr


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Ago 2010 às 08:33)

Bom dia!
Por São Martinho do Porto, mínima bem fresca, de 15.3ºC, e anúncio de um dia agradável, mas provavelmente bem longe das máximas tórridas do resto do país...
De momento, 17.4ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Ago 2010 às 09:02)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.6ºC, neste momento estão 25.0ºC e céu limpo, adivinha-se mais um dia tórrido.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Ago 2010 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *16.8ºC*.

Agora sigo com 23.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Ago 2010 às 11:29)

Um dia que promete muito calor, para já sigo com 35.8º, mais 1º que ontem a mesma hora.


----------



## fsl (7 Ago 2010 às 11:42)

*Oeiras com TEMP 31ºs, i. é. 5ºs superior à de ontem à mesma hora:

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 07-08-10 11:29) 
Temperatura: 30.9°C Wind chill: 30.9°C Humidade: 35%  Ponto Condensação: 13.7°C  
Pressão: 1013.7 hPa Vento: 1.6 km/hr  SE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm 

*


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2010 às 11:45)

Boas

Aqui mais um dia que está a deixar muito a desejar em relação a previsão de calor a mínima foi de 19,3ºC  e neste momento estão 27,1ºC, 58%HR, 1013,6hPa e vento fraco mas de onde vem não faz calor forte de SW


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Ago 2010 às 12:24)

por aqui neste momento estão 34.6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Ago 2010 às 12:25)

Boa tarde 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SSW.

A temperatura mínima da madrugada não desceu tanto com em outros locais e ficou-se pelos *22.8ºC*.

A tarde em princípio será muito semelhante à anterior, quente qb e HR a níveis de reserva...

*Valores actuais:* 32.9ºC - 23% hr


----------



## lsalvador (7 Ago 2010 às 12:26)

Em Tomar alerta amarela do calor acabou de disparar, 38º.

A ver vamos até onde isto vai. Ainda devo bater o record absoluto do MeteoTomar de 42.1º


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2010 às 12:56)

Por aqui estou com 31,1ºC e céu limpo.

O vento está fraco de sul e oeste.


----------



## Lousano (7 Ago 2010 às 13:57)

Boa tarde.

O dia é de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Neste momento 38,8º e já ultrapassou a máxima de ontem que foi 38,3º.


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2010 às 14:57)

Temperatura a subir na ultima hora e agora estão 31,4ºC com humidade nos 36% o vento esse é fraco a moderado agora de SW e SE por vezes.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Ago 2010 às 15:06)

por aqui estão 38.9ºC


----------



## F_R (7 Ago 2010 às 15:37)

Em Abrantes sigo com 40.3ºC

Noite tropical com uma mínima de 20.3ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2010 às 15:37)

Calor a apertar por aqui e já estão 34,4ºC, 30%HR e vento fraco


----------



## lsalvador (7 Ago 2010 às 16:18)

Por Tomar, 40.7º, tendo ido ja aos 40.8º


----------



## Lousano (7 Ago 2010 às 17:09)

A máxima foi de 40,7º

Por agora já com vento moderado e fresco de ONO e temp. nos 37,8º.

Surgem cumulus por toda a zona S/E/NE e o céu muito esbranquiçado, provavelmente devido ao aumento de humidade e fumo.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Ago 2010 às 19:00)

boa tarde 

Trovoadas e mais trovoadas...! Ficava mais entusiasmado se chegassem até aqui, mas por aqui deve existir um espécie de buraco negro que as destrói...

Final de tarde ainda quente e acima dos 30º com vento em geral fraco de SSW.

De momento estão cerca de *31ºC*.


----------



## F_R (7 Ago 2010 às 19:44)

Máxima de 40.8ºC

Agora 36.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2010 às 20:00)

Mas que grande cagada  o meu primeiro timelapse ao painel da Davis.

(20 minutos em 1:10).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkXW1dGUm-8"]YouTube- ‪Davis painel - timelpase test‬&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## meteo (7 Ago 2010 às 21:47)

Boa tarde!


Hoje em Santa Cruz teve um dia de praia fantástico,sem vento toda a manhã e toda a tarde mesmo ás 19:00!
Mário Barros pediste praia sem nortada,e ai está ela  Desde 20 e tal de Julho até agora já houve mais dias no litoral Oeste sem nortada moderada/forte que talvez o ano passado Julho/Agosto inteiro.

Amanhá também estou pelo Oeste,vamos lá ver se há convecção.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2010 às 22:22)

meteo disse:


> Mário Barros pediste praia sem nortada,e ai está ela  Desde 20 e tal de Julho até agora já houve mais dias no litoral Oeste sem nortada moderada/forte que talvez o ano passado Julho/Agosto inteiro.



Claro, daí eu já ter feito mais dias de praia este ano, que os últimos 3 anos juntos


----------



## rcjla (7 Ago 2010 às 23:24)

A estação mais quente da região agora:Mira-Sintra 

24,5ºC,humidade nos 40% apenas e vento inexistente desde à 1 hora atrás.

Mínima de *18,6ºC*

Máxima de *32,7ºC*


----------



## rbsmr (7 Ago 2010 às 23:38)

Olá pessoal!
Parece que nasceu qualquer coisa a Sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente na direcção de Norte 

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=sp&type=slide&time=&index=1&sat=ir

Aqui do MeteoGorda reporto a mudança, na última hora, da direcção do vento de Norte/Nordeste para Sul/Sudoeste e aumento da velocidade do mesmo.

A temperatura segue nos 19º C


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2010 às 23:41)

rbsmr disse:


> http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=sp&type=slide&time=&index=1&sat=ir



Não vejo grandes células, é quase tudo palha.


----------



## rbsmr (7 Ago 2010 às 23:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não vejo grandes células, é quase tudo palha.



Que pena!!! Ao menos está aqui a ventilar a casa com um ar fresco e húmido ...


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2010 às 23:58)

Aqui a máxima foi de 35,2ºC

Agora estão 27,2ºC, 31%HR e vento quase nulo de Sw


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,1ºC

Mín - 21,1ºC

Céu limpo a pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Ago 2010 às 00:07)

Céu limpo, vento nulo, ainda 27,3 ºC e 35 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Ago 2010 às 00:20)

boa noite 

A noite ainda segue quente, apenas uma brisa muito suave vinda de oeste atenua já um pouco o ar abafado à superfície e algumas nuvens em deslocação de SW são já visíveis.

*Extremos de 07 Agosto:*

Ms: 35.8ºC - 40% hr
ms: 22.8ºC - 22% hr

*Valores actuais:* 25.1ºC - 33% hr


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Ago 2010 às 00:25)

Boas noites.

Aproveito este momento para voltar ao MeteoPT, após a recente mudança para Alcochete, que ainda tem dado muito trabalho , um ambiente muito diferente de Sintra, aqui faz bastante calor, sigo ainda com 25,6ºC após uma máxima de 37ºC, já estava pouco habituado a morar num sitio onde "faz Verão", vento nulo, 1019 hPa e céu parcialmente nublado pela chegada das nuvens altas e também alguma poeira.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Ago 2010 às 00:47)

A temperatura desce mais cedo esta madrugada, é de facto um alívio!

*Valores actuais:* 23.7ºC - 32% hr


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Ago 2010 às 00:50)

joseoliveira disse:


> A temperatura desce mais cedo esta madrugada, é de facto um alívio!
> 
> *Valores actuais:* 23.7ºC - 32% hr



Aqui, ainda 27,0 ºC e 39 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Ago 2010 às 00:53)

Por aqui desceu até aos 24,9ºC, realmente muito diferente do Micro-Clima de Sintra, custa a adormecer com este calor, apesar de já estar habituado, ainda custa, nos primeiros dias foi mais difícil. 

A mínima de ontem foi de 20,3ºC, veremos até onde a temperatura desce hoje, não ando a confiar muito na temperatura, talvez uns 2ºC mais abaixo, dado que estou a usar a pequena estação, apenas com um sensor, este que está no parapeito da janela, daí que penso que a temperatura está mais alta, em breve terei montada a minha nova estação, Oregon WMR968, comprada ao grande user do MeteoPT, lsalvador.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Ago 2010 às 01:08)

Nova descida e neste momento *23.6ºC* (tendo há minutos subido para além dos 24º) com céu agora muito nublado e vento fraco a nulo de oeste.


----------



## Lousano (8 Ago 2010 às 01:12)

Por aqui 23,1º e vento nulo.

Noites quentes e sem uma brisa refrescante, são muito chatas.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Ago 2010 às 01:34)

Um sobe e desce nesta última hora:






Valores actuais: *24.2ºC* - 39% hr


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Ago 2010 às 02:37)

Por aqui ainda com 24,3ºC, o efeito da nebulosidade alta.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Ago 2010 às 02:50)

A noite está calmíssima, sem vento ou pelo menos muito fraco.
O céu mantêm-se muito nublado ao que parece por nuvens médias, um cenário muito indefinido!

Despeço-me com os *Valores actuais:* 25.2ºC - 30% hr


----------



## Lousano (8 Ago 2010 às 07:29)

Bom dia.

A mínima foi de 21,0º, 3.ª mínima tropical deste ano.

O dia acordou com céu encoberto e vento nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Ago 2010 às 08:25)

Atenção, parece trovoadas ao longe, embora só pareca.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2010 às 08:29)

andres disse:


> Atenção, parece trovoadas ao longe, embora só pareca.



Sim, se olhares a SW de ti verás uma pequenas células, e estão há algum tempo e desenvolvimento e aproximação do continente...

Boa sorte André, acho que tenho de esperar até ao final da manhã para ver se se formará qualquer coisa apreciável aqui...


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Ago 2010 às 08:30)

Troveja mesmo e 24ºC.


----------



## Geiras (8 Ago 2010 às 08:31)

andres disse:


> Atenção, parece trovoadas ao longe, embora só pareca.



Nao estou muito longe de ti, Quinta do Conde, e também me está a parecer ouvir alguma coisa


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Ago 2010 às 08:32)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Nao estou muito longe de ti, Quinta do Conde, e também me está a parecer ouvir alguma coisa



Um zumzum muito longe, não é ?


----------



## Geiras (8 Ago 2010 às 08:34)

andres disse:


> Um zumzum muito longe, não é ?



sim, pelo menos quando ouvi os caes ladraram


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Ago 2010 às 08:34)

Por aqui nada de nada, nem umas meras pingas, tal e qual como eu ontém previa, está é muita poeira no ar.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2010 às 08:35)

E calhar ainda é cedo para o dizer, mas gostava de ver o cenário que está visto da superfície...


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Ago 2010 às 08:42)




----------



## Geiras (8 Ago 2010 às 09:07)

Nota-se bastante escuro vindo do mar, e pelo que vi no satélite vem para aqui


----------



## Geiras (8 Ago 2010 às 09:11)

E é que troveja mesmo 
ao inicio ainda pensei que fosse uma mota, mas já troveja aqui


----------



## Geiras (8 Ago 2010 às 09:26)

E que fortes que eles estão...tenho muita pena por nao ter aqui uma camera para tirar umas fotos  é que o ceu parece que vai descarregar tudo em cima de mim lol

começou também a pingar agora.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Ago 2010 às 09:38)

Por aqui nada de Trovoada...

So Pinga

Trovejar seria forma de me levantar o Ego, pois tal como maior parte dos benfiquistas estou triste


----------



## aqpcb (8 Ago 2010 às 09:42)

Caros Por aqui quinta do Anjo por volta das 9.15 foi o primeiro trovão da "época"

Enquanto escrevo outro e mais outro não parecem longe


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Ago 2010 às 10:17)

Chove fraco a moderado, com céu totalmente encoberto, luminosidade muito baixa.

Já há muito que não chovia.

De momento, 25,5 ºC e 58 % de humidade relativa, o vento não sopra, absolutamente nulo à altura do anemómetro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Ago 2010 às 10:21)

Passa a regime de chuva moderada e constante. A intensidade sobe gradualmente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Ago 2010 às 10:47)

Acumulados 1,6 mm de precipitação nestes aguaceiros.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Ago 2010 às 10:52)

Na Moita caíram apenas uns pingos.

Cais do Sodré acumulou apenas 0,2 mm


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Ago 2010 às 10:57)

Caiu agora por aqui em Alcochete um aguaceiro moderado, este que começou por ser de granizo, gradualmente é que passou a chuva, também com dois trovões muito distantes, veremos o que nos reserva ao longo do dia, céu encoberto e rosado, 26,5ºC após uma mínima de 23,4ºC, 1020 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (8 Ago 2010 às 11:04)

Por aqui já calor, com 29.9º.


----------



## Vince (8 Ago 2010 às 11:08)

Nebulosidade caótica, poeira, e a norte se juntará provavelmente o fumo.









Mapa de descargas:


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2010 às 11:22)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e um tom avermelhado no ar, pingou à pouco.

Estou com 26,5ºC e vento nulo/fraco de N.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Ago 2010 às 11:33)

Vocês têm sempre sorte, e eu aqui ainda nada só calor, 33.5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Ago 2010 às 11:36)

O que vale é que eu agora vou dar um passeio até á serra da arrábida, até logo


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2010 às 11:44)

Mesmo que não tivesse visto pingar, saberia que teria ocorrido, a prova tá há vista.


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Ago 2010 às 11:56)

Por aqui está o belo cheiro da terra molhada , sigo com 26,2ºC, vento nulo e céu encoberto.


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Ago 2010 às 12:35)

A chuva trouxe com ela poeira, que sujou bem as ruas e carros..

27,5ºC, um ar muito abafado e húmido, está estranho.. Parece tropical.


----------



## Lousano (8 Ago 2010 às 12:44)

E cabummm 

Cada vez mais escuro e a temperatura já desceu 2º, estando no momento 32,2º.

Por enquanto apenas dois trovões.


----------



## meteo (8 Ago 2010 às 13:27)

Por aqui é mesmo caótica a nebulosidade.Nem se percebe bem do que se trata.Já cairam uns pingos,depois parece nevoeiro,nuvens negras pelo meio,fumo..Trovoada,ainda nada.
É esperar para ver!
Encontro-me em Santa Cruz hoje e amanhã.


----------



## Lightning (8 Ago 2010 às 13:54)

Boa tarde..

Ouvi alguma trovoada durante a madrugada e manhã, mas sempre ao longe. 

De noite ainda caíram umas pingas, mas nada de especial. O tempo está mesmo carregado, mas isto não dá em nada... 

Vento, nem vê-lo..


----------



## squidward (8 Ago 2010 às 14:20)

Vince disse:


> Nebulosidade caótica, poeira, e a norte se juntará provavelmente o fumo.
> 
> 
> Mapa de descargas:



No mapa há registo de uma descarga próxima daqui...mas não dei por nada, provavelmente estava a dormir profundamente 

Por agora céu amarelado e alguns pinguinhos  muito pouco mesmo.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Ago 2010 às 16:23)

boa tarde 

Esta manhã acordei com alguns pingos bem grossos e se o meu carro precisava de ser lavado ficou bem pior...
Muita nebulosidade por Altocumulus do tipo que nada mais nos traz senão calor com uma atmosfera bem carregada e esporádicos pingos.

A temperatura mínima da madrugada ficou-se pelos *23.6ºC*.

De momento estão por aqui cerca de *31ºC*


----------



## Lousano (8 Ago 2010 às 16:32)

Em resumo desta tarde, 5 trovões e alguns pingos de água suja.

Neste momento, céu encoberto, vento fraco e 32,4º e 33% hr.

Muito abafado, mas cerca das 12H00 estava com 34,3º e o desconforto térmico era demasiado.


----------



## Lousano (8 Ago 2010 às 17:10)

Um pormenor interessante que obtive.

Na serra continua os pingos, o que significa que por aqui tudo evapora antes de chegar ao solo devido à temperatura elevada..


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2010 às 18:19)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, com algum pó há mistura.

Estou com 29,9ºC e vento fraco de Sul.

Já tive vento de quase todas as direcções hoje.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Ago 2010 às 18:35)

Por aqui continua tudo a zeros, a Máxima de hoje foi de 36.2ºC e a Minima foi de 21.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Ago 2010 às 18:48)

A temperatura vai subindo e ainda não foi atingida a máxima.

De momento, 33,6 ºC e 35 % de humidade relativa, finalmente o céu vai limpando.


----------



## belem (8 Ago 2010 às 18:50)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A temperatura vai subindo e ainda não foi atingida a máxima.
> 
> De momento, 33,6 ºC e 35 % de humidade relativa, finalmente o céu vai limpando.



A linha de divisão, entre céu pouco nublado ( a leste) e céu  nublado ( a oeste) está justamente delineada aqui à frente da minha janela.


----------



## GARFEL (8 Ago 2010 às 18:59)

por aqui 
á parte de que cada vez que caiem umas pingas
estas serem quase de barro
sim barro
os carros ficam vermelhos em vez de molhados
não se passa nada


----------



## meteo (8 Ago 2010 às 19:25)

Por aqui(Santa Cruz) ainda céu muito nublado,e carro completamente sujo depois das pingas de chuva..Chuva misturada com pó.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2010 às 20:10)

Por do sol tipicamente sahariano, quem tiver céu limpo ainda vê melhor.


----------



## rozzo (8 Ago 2010 às 20:20)

Já agora também deixo uma, mas mais "rasca", tirada com o tlm, mas muito sahariano de facto!


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2010 às 21:02)

Boas

Por Setúbal a mínima foi de 22,9ºC e a máxima de 35,3ºC foi audível alguns trovoes antes das 10 da manha mas eu a dormir nada ouvi    Da tarde pelo parque das nações um grande bafo quente e algumas pingas que sabiam mesmo bem  

Agora a temperatura segue nos 29,9ºC muito quente ainda!!


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Ago 2010 às 21:44)

Por aqui nada mais se passou durante a tarde, o céu ao fim da tarde começou a limpar..

A máxima foi de *33ºC*, sigo agora com uns quentes *27,9ºC*, está impossível, o ar está muito abafado, é impossível estar onde quer que seja.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Ago 2010 às 22:00)

Aqui, ainda 28,2 ºC e 53 % de humidade relativa.

Céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Ago 2010 às 22:14)

JFPT disse:


> Por aqui nada mais se passou durante a tarde, o céu ao fim da tarde começou a limpar..
> 
> A máxima foi de *33ºC*, sigo agora com uns quentes *27,9ºC*, está impossível, o ar está muito abafado, é impossível estar onde quer que seja.



Bem vindo ao "Deserto" da Margem Sul 

Máxima de *34,6ºC* com o Heat Index a chegar aos *36,4ºC*. Bastante desagradável.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Ago 2010 às 22:16)

Boa noite!
Por S. Martinho do Porto, dia farrusco e abafado.
Durante a tarde cairam alguns chuviscos, mas nada de importante, apenas o suficiente para me deixar o carro todo sujo de pó...
Temperatura a variar entre os 18ºC e os 25ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2010 às 22:20)

Interessante o que se passou aqui, possivelmente uma frente de rajada, um cadáver que ainda gera vento.


----------



## Lightning (8 Ago 2010 às 22:33)

De tarde quando fui à rua reparei que estava tudo coberto de pó / areia muito fina, especialmente os carros e isso, pois estavam lá as marcas das poucas gotas de chuva misturada com areia  que hoje caíram, o que é normal neste tipo de situações.

Praticamente não houve vento o dia todo, e o tempo continua abafado, com 26,8ºC lá fora e 31,7ºC dentro de casa.


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Ago 2010 às 22:59)

HotSpot disse:


> Bem vindo ao "Deserto" da Margem Sul
> 
> Máxima de *34,6ºC* com o Heat Index a chegar aos *36,4ºC*. Bastante desagradável.



Obrigado pelas Boas-Vindas!  Apesar de já estar habituado a calor, Sintra desabituou-me um bocado do "Verão", hehe. 

Sigo com 27,0ºC embora já tenha descido aos 26,8ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Ago 2010 às 23:13)

boa noite 

O céu parece estar limpo, de nuvens, entenda-se e nota-se uma brisa mais refrescante ou então é o efeito da subida dos valores da HR comparados com os de ontem por esta hora.

A temperatura máxima atingiu os *31.7ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 25.2ºC - 48% hr


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Ago 2010 às 00:40)

O vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade vindo de NNW o que mesmo assim não impediu uma ligeira subida da temperatura!

*Extremos de 08 Agosto:*

Ms: 31.7ºC - 57% hr
ms: 23.6ºC - 25% hr

*Valores actuais:* 26.0ºC - 46% hr


----------



## Lousano (9 Ago 2010 às 01:50)

Neste momento 22,3º e agora com vento fraco, algo estanho para esta hora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2010 às 02:12)

Uma rápida descida da temperatura para 24,4 ºC, e uma rápida subida da humidade relativa, esta para 68 %.

O céu tem algumas nuvens, o vento sopra fraco de NE.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2010 às 03:21)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,7ºC

Mín - 20,2ºC

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco e moderado pra noite. Pó e algumas pingas de manhã.


----------



## Lousano (9 Ago 2010 às 04:07)

Já chove em Miranda do Corvo.

Já deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2010 às 07:56)

E a mínima do ontem resistiu até ao fim do dia. 21,7ºC que foi a mais alta desde que tenho registos.

Registo também para o vento que teve ontem uma média de 4,3 km/h. Desde que tenho registos, nunca em Maio, Junho, Julho ou Agosto o valor foi tão baixo.

Hoje mínima de 20,9ºC. Mais uma tropical...


----------



## Lousano (9 Ago 2010 às 08:06)

Mínima de 21,2º por aqui.

Mas estiveram uns incriveis 25,1º às 02H45.

As gotas que cairam não foram suficientes para acusar no pluviómetro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2010 às 09:51)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 21.5ºC, por agora o céu está pouco nublado e já estão 32.0ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2010 às 10:13)

Palavras para quê?


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Ago 2010 às 11:28)

Bom dia !!!
Mínima de 19.8ºC.
Agora com 32.8ºC e céu completamente encoberto por pó e nuvens altas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2010 às 11:53)

36.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2010 às 12:14)

37.0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Ago 2010 às 12:22)

35.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2010 às 12:37)

Só uma nota, por aqui já há 59 dias que não chove.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2010 às 13:30)

Hoje tá bom pra testar os rs's das estações  que bafo, é só radiação difusa devido às muitas nuvens/pó.

Estou com 34,2ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2010 às 14:23)

39.5ºC neste momento, lá fora está mesmo muito abafado.


----------



## ruijacome (9 Ago 2010 às 15:17)

37.2 na Aldeia de Juso, Cascais


----------



## rcjla (9 Ago 2010 às 15:42)

37,7ºC  e céu opaco(nuvens/poeira/fumo ?).

Mínima de 21,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2010 às 16:01)

Estou com 37,3ºC 

Céu muito nublado/pó e vento fraco de NE/SE.


----------



## beachboy30 (9 Ago 2010 às 16:09)

Aqui pela margem sul (junto às praias) já se instalou obviamente a brisa marítima (muito fraca) de SW... Descida de praticamente 10ºC na praia da Rainha... dos 38ºC às 13h para os cerca de 28ºC às 14h... E posso confirmar que esteve mesmo MUITO CALOR esta manhã pelas praias da costa, mesmo quase sem sol... um "bafo" de E/NE/SE daqueles que deixa a praia mais quente que a cidade de Lisboa...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2010 às 16:11)

Em semelhança com as restantes estações da região o vento já rodou pra SW/SE, logo a temperatura já está a descer.

Estou com 36,9ºC já tive 37,5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de SE.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Ago 2010 às 16:37)

Máxima abrasadora de *39.5ºC.*
Agora com 39.0ºC ainda e céu com pó e nuvens altas.


----------



## Rapido (9 Ago 2010 às 16:43)

Boas, acabei de ver no site do meteo que em Leiria a temperatura ultrapassou os 42º C dentro da cidade às 14h...alguém pode confirmar?

Na baixa de Lisboa também se ultrapassou os 40º bem como na Amareleja.

Ainda há pouco no meu carro marcava 38º no Monte da Caparica.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Ago 2010 às 16:46)

Um dia incrivelmente quente este, por aqui a máxima foi de *40,2ºC* e a mínima de *23,5ºC*.

Sigo agora com 36,7ºC e vento nulo, o que torna ainda mais impossível estar-se na rua.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Ago 2010 às 16:47)

O Lightning pelas 14h, reportava do Skate Park da Expo, *39ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2010 às 16:49)

Rapido disse:


> Boas, acabei de ver no site do meteo que em Leiria a temperatura ultrapassou os 42º C dentro da cidade às 14h...alguém pode confirmar?
> 
> Na baixa de Lisboa também se ultrapassou os 40º bem como na Amareleja.
> 
> Ainda há pouco no meu carro marcava 38º no Monte da Caparica.



Leiria e Baixa de Lisboa são estações REUMA's. Estão instaladas de forma a captar o efeito Ilha de Calor das cidades e não podem ser consideradas como temperaturas oficiais.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2010 às 16:55)

Extremos de hoje:

*39.4 °C (15:29 UTC)*
*20.9 °C (05:52 UTC)*


----------



## Rapido (9 Ago 2010 às 16:56)

HotSpot disse:


> Leiria e Baixa de Lisboa são estações REUMA's. Estão instaladas de forma a captar o efeito Ilha de Calor das cidades e não podem ser consideradas como temperaturas oficiais.



Ok, por acaso conheço bem esse efeito porque tive de o estudar aqui há uns anos, só não sabia que essas duas estações em especial tinham exactamente essa função.

Obrigado pela info


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2010 às 18:11)

Boas

Extremos por Setúbal hoje:

Mínima:*24,9ºC*
Máxima:*38,8ºC*

Agora estão 34,9ºC, 32%HR, 1012,2hpa e vento fraco de O


----------



## fsl (9 Ago 2010 às 18:31)

*Oeiras hoje com MAX de 37.1ºs, e agora com 35.2ºs

dições actuais (actualizado a 09-08-10  18:29) 
Temperatura:  35.2°C  
Humidade: 33%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 16.5°C  
Vento: 6.4 km/hr NW 
Pressão: 1012.9 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  478.6mm 
Wind chill:  35.2°C  
Indíce THW:   36.0°C  
Indíce Calor:  36.0°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  23.2°C às   4:22  37.1°C às 14:51 
Humidade:  28%  às  14:55  64%  às   4:03 
Ponto de Orvalho:  14.4°C às   6:28  18.9°C às  13:20 
Pressão:  1012.9hPa  às  18:07  1014.8hPa  às   0:00 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   30.6 km/hr  às   0:09 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  23.3°C às   4:00  
Maior Indíce Calor   38.9°C às  14:48 

*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2010 às 19:05)

Por aqui a máxima de hoje foi uns tórridos 42.2ºC, por agora ainda estão 38.6ºC, é impossivel andar lá fora.


----------



## rozzo (9 Ago 2010 às 19:17)

Além de todo o calor intenso, bem acima do esperado hoje, o que me fascina é ver centenas de km's sem qualquer nuvem baixa!! Uma raridade.. Já que as nossas costas alguma coisa têm sempre por perto graças ao afloramento costeiro..






Mais alguma convecção a níveis médios altos a passear, em especial ali pelo Alentejo zona da fronteira.. Pouco mais que algumas gotas e quem sabe descargas isoladas pode dar..


----------



## Lightning (9 Ago 2010 às 19:51)

JFPT disse:


> O Lightning pelas 14h, reportava do Skate Park da Expo, *39ºC*.



E não sei não se ultrapassou esse valor...

O ar estava simplesmente insuportável, até à sombra. 

Tive toda a tarde nessa zona (expo / skate park) e o céu esteve sempre nublado por nuvens altas e também coberto de poeira. 

Agora já em Corroios, ainda registo 33,8ºC e 19% HR. Vento fraco ou inexistente.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2010 às 20:22)

Mais um dia cheio de pó sahariano, mais uma fotos, aqui ficam


----------



## rcjla (9 Ago 2010 às 20:26)

Máxima de *38,2ºC*!!!

Máxima do ano!!! Apenas por uma décima.

Agora 30,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2010 às 21:09)

Aqui a esta hora ainda estão 32,1ºC


----------



## rbsmr (9 Ago 2010 às 21:15)

Hoje esteve um dia sufocante aqui no litoral Oeste, onde estão uns persistentes 28ºC

Estes «cadáveres» do Norte de África são horríveis...


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Ago 2010 às 21:27)

Aqui ainda continuo com uns incríveis 31,7ºC, sufocante mesmo, se ontem tava mau então hoje nem se fala..


----------



## meteo (9 Ago 2010 às 21:48)

Boas!


Hoje em Santa Cruz vento inexistente todo o dia,nunca chegou a nortada..E calor,muito calor...A 4 km da praia estariam mais de 33/34 de certeza..E na praia calor também e sem vento..Dia incrivel para o Oeste! Está uma noite de ananases por agora!


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Ago 2010 às 22:06)

Boas, tenho a noite mais quente do ano neste momento por aqui. 

Estão lá fora uns impressionantes 32.3ºC e não vejo maneira de isto baixar depressa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2010 às 22:17)

Impressionante por aqui ainda estão 32.5ºC, está mesmo insuportável.


----------



## fsl (9 Ago 2010 às 22:21)

*Oeiras ainda com 31ºs...

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 09-08-10 22:14) 
Temperatura: 30.9°C Wind chill: 30.9°C Humidade: 38%  Ponto Condensação: 14.9°C  
Pressão: 1013.9 hPa Vento: 1.6 km/hr  NNW  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm 

*


----------



## hurricane (9 Ago 2010 às 22:24)

Aqui estao uns incriveis 30 graus !
A noite mais quente deste ano e possivelmente dos ultimos 4 na minha zona.


----------



## Teles (9 Ago 2010 às 23:03)

Boas , temperatura máxima de 40,1Cº , neste momento 30Cº


----------



## Profetaa (9 Ago 2010 às 23:13)

Boa noite...
Depois de um dia com ceu nublado e bastante abafado, eis que a noite está mais limpa e a temperatura mais agradável, está uma brisa fresca com 23.7º.
A máxima do dia foi 39.4º.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Ago 2010 às 23:19)

Incrível, aqui ainda com *32ºC*, lá fora até que se está bem, a humidade está mais baixa, mas dentro de casa está pior e um pouco mais quente.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2010 às 23:35)

ainda 32.3ºC subiu um pouco em relação á pouco


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Ago 2010 às 00:37)

Boa noite

Por aqui, tempo de deserto. Depois dos 39,1 ºC de máxima, tenho agora 31,1 ºC. Vento fraco e céu limpo.
Penso que será a noite mais quente do ano.

T = 31,1 ºC
HR = 31%
PA =1015 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2010 às 00:40)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 37,5ºC

Mín - 24,7ºC

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco e moderado. Muito pó.


----------



## Teles (10 Ago 2010 às 01:06)

E por aqui uns 26,5Cº neste momento


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Ago 2010 às 01:30)

Ainda 31 ºC, perto da 1,30h da manhã

Vamos a ver se consigo dormir...

Estive a ver algumas temperaturas da região saariana e estavam mais baixas que esta de Lisboa (sensivelmente à mesma longitude). Mais altas só no médio oriente, no deserto arábico e sul do Irão.

Em Joanesburgo estão uns confortáveis... 1 ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Ago 2010 às 01:35)

Relâmpago disse:


> Ainda 31 ºC, perto da 1,30h da manhã
> 
> Vamos a ver se consigo dormir...



A temperatura está mesmo muito alta para esta hora, aqui ainda estão 30ºC, estou p'ra ver a mínima, com certeza a noite mais quente do ano.


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Ago 2010 às 01:44)

JFPT disse:


> A temperatura está mesmo muito alta para esta hora, aqui ainda estão 30ºC, estou p'ra ver a mínima, com certeza a noite mais quente do ano.



Se não houver mudança na massa de ar, aposto numa mínima da ordem dos 27-28 ºC. Mantêm-se os 31 ºC

O ar está parado e muito pesado. Nota-se o cheiro da poluição e dos dejectos acumulados dos pombos, que há muitos por aqui. Enfim, ar irrespirável e muito pouco saudável.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Ago 2010 às 02:31)

Aqui desceu agora para os 29,5ºC, veremos como serão as mínimas, uma noite interessante.


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Ago 2010 às 03:26)

Vou-me deitar com 30 ºC e vou tentar dormir. Mais logo o trabalho espera-me...


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Ago 2010 às 06:20)

São 6 horas. No meu termómetro tenho 28,5 ºC. O IM dá 29 ºC.

Temos, sem dúvida, a noite mais quente do ano em Lisboa. Qual será a máxima? (prevista 37 ºC). Lisboa é a cidade com a temperatura mínima mais alta de Portugal, hoje.

Calma. Não mexe uma folha. Tempo doentio e ar pesado. Nada bom para a saúde

Mal consegui dormir.

Por curiosidade, Tamarasset, no deserto do Saara, tem 23 ºC. 

T = 28,5 ºC
HR = 40%
PA = 1015 hPa


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Ago 2010 às 07:42)

Bom dia 

Após uma madrugada quente o dia inicia felizmente não tão quente apesar da mínima até agora não ter descido além dos *27.4ºC*, mas pelos vistos há inversões próximas daqui com valores interessantes. Cria-se no entanto já uma espécie de habituação a este calor contínuo o que de alguma forma poderá talvez servir de protecção! 

Extremos de ontem: 

Ms: 38.2ºC - 57% hr
ms: 24.0ºC - 20% hr

A temperatura de momento ronda os *26ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2010 às 08:47)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 22.3ºC.
Por agora estão 26.8ºC e céu limpo, mas com poeira.


----------



## Gato Preto (10 Ago 2010 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

Hoje registei a mínima mais alta de 2010, 25ºC às 7:40 com uma hum. relativa de 50%.

A sensação de calor é já multo elevada a esta hora.

Agora em Carnaxide, o termómetro do automóvel regista 31ºC.

Ontem andei por Coimbra, Tábua, Góis, Lousã, Pombal e as temperaturas andaram sempre entre os 38ºC e os 40ºC.
Curioso que na A1 entre Condeixa e Carregado registei a temperatura constante de 41ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2010 às 09:37)

Mínima de hoje:

*20.9 °C (06:08 UTC)*

3ª mínima tropical consecutiva.

Agora sigo com 30,4ºC que é um valor muito alto para a hora do dia.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Ago 2010 às 09:37)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 20.6ºC.
Agora já com 30.0ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2010 às 10:01)

O que significa aquele WSI = 100 em Gago Coutinho?

Significa que às 06H UTC, desde que há registos nesta estação, nunca a temperatura (ou Heat Index, não sei no que IM se baseia), foi tão alta como hoje a esta hora. 

Pelo gráfico de observação, a temperatura deveria rondar os 26,7ºC/26,8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Ago 2010 às 10:16)

Penso que diante destas diferenças através de cores, o que na prática se traduzem em alguns casos de existência de grandes amplitudes devido penso que às inversões, mostra que o ar quente à superfície apresenta-se de forma pouco uniforme!


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Ago 2010 às 10:58)

Bom Dia!

A minha estação não está calibrada, nem o sensor está protegido... Mas 27,6 Cº de minima as 6 da manha? 


Bom dia a todos!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2010 às 11:11)

Fantkboy disse:


> A minha estação não está calibrada, nem o sensor está protegido... Mas 27,6 Cº de minima as 6 da manha?



É possível que tenhas tido isso, eu tive 25,8ºC de mínima, não é de admirar.

Neste momento estou com 31,9ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2010 às 11:31)

Por aqui já estão 36.5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Ago 2010 às 11:46)

Por aqui estão 36.2ºC e céu pouco nublado .


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Ago 2010 às 12:14)

Durante a madrugada a temperatura aqui não desceu abaixo dos 26ºC, tendo a mínima ficado pelos *26,4ºC*.

Sigo já com *37ºC*, ao Sol estão *48ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Ago 2010 às 13:02)

Boa tarde!
Toda a gente a assar, e eu aqui em S. Martinho do Porto, com uns fresquíssimos 24.5ºC, numa manhã de praia fabulosa...
Para a tarde duvido até que chegue aos 30ºC, com a nortada da praxe... quanto ao resto do país, muita água e sombra!


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2010 às 14:04)

Moita - Sigo com *39,0ºC*


----------



## aqpcb (10 Ago 2010 às 15:00)

HotSpot disse:


> Moita - Sigo com *39,0ºC*



Aqui Quinta do Anjo com um Digital do Lidl esta 39,5


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Ago 2010 às 15:41)

Máxima de *40.0ºC ! * 
Aqui fica a imagem que tirei para marcar o momento  :


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2010 às 15:59)

Por aqui estão 42.1ºC.


----------



## RMira (10 Ago 2010 às 16:11)

Boas,

Neste never ending calor excessivo...em Setúbal até que não se está muito mal...

Para já sigo com 31,8ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2010 às 16:37)

Extremos de hoje:

*39.7 °C (14:29 UTC)*
*20.9 °C (06:08 UTC)*

Máxima mais alta em Agosto (2008-2010).


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2010 às 16:44)

Por aqui imenso calor, estou com 34,9ºC.

Calor muito sustentado mesmo com vento moderado de NW.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Ago 2010 às 17:23)

A temperatura hoje teima em não baixar.
São quase 17:30 e estão 39.8ºC.


----------



## fsl (10 Ago 2010 às 17:41)

Oeiras hoje repetiu MAX de 37.0ºs :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 10-08-10  17:29) 
Temperatura:  36.7°C  
Humidade: 26%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 14.1°C  
Vento: 3.2 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1015.4 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  478.6mm 
Wind chill:  36.7°C  
Indíce THW:   36.8°C  
Indíce Calor:  36.8°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  23.1°C às   7:05  37.0°C às 17:07 
Humidade:  25%  às  17:09  72%  às   6:49 
Ponto de Orvalho:  13.9°C às   0:02  21.1°C às  16:16 
Pressão:  1014.0hPa  às   3:53  1017.1hPa  às  11:21 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   19.3 km/hr  às  17:07 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  23.3°C às   6:13  
Maior Indíce Calor   38.9°C às  16:29


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2010 às 17:45)

Lisboa (temperaturas hoje às 16h):

G. Coutinho - 38,0 ºC (16h00); 37,6 ºC (17h00);
Geofísico - 35,5 ºC (16h00);

Fonte: IM


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Ago 2010 às 17:56)

Olá

Por agora alguma bruma, com vento fraco. Tempo quente e seco. Promete outra mínima alta.

T = 36,8 ºC (IM = 38 ºC)
HR = 26%
PA = 1015 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2010 às 18:04)

Boa Tarde

A Máxima de hoje foi de 42.3ºC, neste momento ainda estão 39.5ºC


----------



## Aurélio (10 Ago 2010 às 18:54)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> A Máxima de hoje foi de 42.3ºC, neste momento ainda estão 39.5ºC



Um dia bem fresquinho portanto


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Ago 2010 às 19:40)

Por aqui, São Martinho do Porto, máxima vergonhosa de 25.4ºC...


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2010 às 19:42)

Aqui a mínima foi de 22,0ºC e a máxima logo a digo porque está a ser feita ainda  o dia foi até bem agradável mas agora aqueceu!! Temperatura actual de 33,7ºC e humidade de 38%


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Ago 2010 às 20:28)

Por aqui máxima de *40,2ºC*, mais um dia muito quente  sigo com 31,5ºC.


----------



## Lightning (10 Ago 2010 às 21:51)

Uma coisa que achei curiosa hoje foi o seguinte: de tarde apanhei o comboio da fertagus para Setúbal, e tanto no caminho de ida como no caminho de volta, as variações de temperatura ao longo das estações eram bastante consideráveis.

Quando saí de Corroios estavam 37ºC (este valor era acusado na minha estação e nos painéis informativos dos comboios), eram mais ou menos 15h. Até Penalva a temperatura foi sempre subindo, tendo chegado aos 39ºC pouco antes de chegar a esta estação.

A partir daqui foi sempre a descer, por exemplo no Pinhal Novo só estavam 35ºC, em Palmela 33ºC e em Setúbal, para meu espanto, 31ºC. Estes 31ºC foram mostrados nos painéis e também em dois termómetros daqueles exteriores das farmácias, portanto penso que esta temperatura registada terá alguma fiabilidade. 

Quando pensei eu que ia sair do comboio em Setúbal e apanhar _um bafo daqueles_, afinal estava fresquinho. E não havia vento.  E notava-se mesmo que estava um tempo fresco e com mais humidade no ar.

Alguma razão em especial para, Setúbal que costuma ser tão quente nestes eventos assim, ter sido *possivelmente* a zona mais fresca de todo o percurso? Está bem que Setúbal é ao pé do rio, o que por vezes ajuda, se houver alguma brisa, o que não era o caso de hoje. E ainda por cima, estes 31ºC foram observados numa zona totalmente urbana e abrigada, no meio de prédios e ruas, e os termómetros das farmácias estavam ambos *ao sol*. É que nem à sombra estavam...

Sei que a fiabilidade dos termómetros através dos quais tirei estas informações vale o que vale, mas mesmo assim fiquei bastante espantado com estas medições que fui observando.

Não sei se mais tarde este post será removido deste tópico e colocado noutro lado, mas de qualquer maneira fica aqui a minha dúvida.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2010 às 21:58)

Lighning: Esteve Sudoeste em Setúbal e essa é a razão da parte sul da península estar mais fresca. Tudo normalíssimo atendendo ao regime de vento.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2010 às 22:26)

Por aqui ainda estão 31.3ºC, estou fartissimo do calor


----------



## Lightning (10 Ago 2010 às 23:00)

HotSpot disse:


> Lighning: Esteve Sudoeste em Setúbal e essa é a razão da parte sul da península estar mais fresca. Tudo normalíssimo atendendo ao regime de vento.



Aahh, então foi essa a razão. 

Bem, por agora ainda registo 28,9ºC. Máxima de 38,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2010 às 23:17)

Máxima aqui de *33,9ºC* mas reparem na hora 20:01 

Agora estão *30,2ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2010 às 00:24)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 35,6ºC

Mín - 25,6ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado. Muito pó.


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Ago 2010 às 00:33)

Olá

Uma noite que promete ser mais 'fresca'  do que a anterior. A máxima foi de 39 ºC.

Agora céu limpo e vento fraco. Este tempo já cansa. Faz falta uma trovoadinha para animar 

T = 31 ºC (IM = 29 ºC)
HR = 21%
PA = 1018 hPa


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2010 às 00:47)

Ainda com 29,4ºC e vento praticamente nulo


----------



## Profetaa (11 Ago 2010 às 01:14)

Boa noite.
Por cá registo neste momento 17.8º, mas dentro de casa estão 28.7º (parece uma estufa).
Máxima de ontem 36.1º.


----------



## rbsmr (11 Ago 2010 às 01:36)

O mesmo padrão dos últimos dois dias: cerca da 1 h da manhã a temperatura começa a subir. 
Agora 23ºC na C.G., vento Nor-Nordeste (fora do padrão habitual de Verão para o litoral Oeste)


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Ago 2010 às 01:42)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 24.3ºC


----------



## meteo (11 Ago 2010 às 01:47)

Aqui em Santa Cruz,mais um dia quentissimo..
Onde está o clima do Litoral Oeste?
Não tem nada a ver,e digo porque: Ás 11 da manhã um calor infernal,nada mechia e estava um bafo impressionante. Chegado á praia pouco depois das 11,perto dos 30,e sem vento nenhum! Nova novidade,mar sem ondas e com uma boa temperatura. Por volta das 14h veio a nortada fraca e moderada,mas ainda com calor.Daquela nortada que sabe mesmo bem,sem ela não se podia lá estar! De repente as 16h volta a diminuir o vento,sendo muito fraco toda a tarde de Norte. Hoje que até seria um dia com vento de tarde,pelo menos das previsões de ontem! Mais um excelente dia de praia com temperatura q.b..E água do mar já boa para banhos! Próximo dos 20ºC.

E agora mais uma noite de ananases,sem vento.Impressionante!
Lá fora até nem está muito calor,mas tal a falta de vento que nem arrefece as casas...


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Ago 2010 às 02:59)

Mais uma noite bastante quente, actualmente estão 27,2ºC aqui, e com esta temperatura me despeço.


----------



## NunoBrito (11 Ago 2010 às 03:35)

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA82

Já está! Obrigado Vinve!


----------



## NunoBrito (11 Ago 2010 às 03:39)

*Temperatura exterior: 27,7º
Humidade relativa: 21%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 3,4ºc
Pressão: 1017,6hPa
Velocidade do vento: 6,4 Km/h -  NE *


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Ago 2010 às 04:39)

Afinal, uma noite tão quente quanto a anterior. Pensei que pudesse ser um pouco mais fresca, mas não

Segundo o IM estamos com 28 ºC. Isto nunca mais acaba Estou farto de calor e de noites mal dormidas

T = 29,5 ºC

HR =  22%

PA = 1018 hPa


----------



## fog (11 Ago 2010 às 06:46)

Bom dia!

Hoje, à semelhança do ocorrido ontem, 28ºC às 6 a.m.!
(informação transmitida pela TSF segundo dados do IM)


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Ago 2010 às 07:37)

bom dia 

O céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade alta por Cirrocumulus floccus em deslocação de Oeste, vento fraco de WNW.

Extremos de ontem:

Ms: 37.8ºC - 36% hr
ms: 26.2ºc - 18% hr

A temperatura já se encontra a rondar os *26ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2010 às 08:19)

Mínima de 27,2ºC, mínima histórica, ainda deve ser batida até ao final do dia (espero eu)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Ago 2010 às 09:00)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 21.8ºC, por agora estão 26.3ºC está ligeiramente mais fresco que ontém.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2010 às 10:00)

Bom dia ! Mínima de 21.2ºC.
Agora com 30.0ºC .


----------



## Gato Preto (11 Ago 2010 às 10:16)

Bom dia,

Mais uma noite tropical, a 14ª de 2010 e a 4ª de Agosto: mínima de 24,8ºC às 7:45


----------



## Gato Preto (11 Ago 2010 às 10:18)

Gato Preto disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Mais uma noite tropical, a 14ª de 2010 e a 4ª de Agosto: mínima de 24,8ºC às 7:45



Aliás, 5ª de Agosto


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2010 às 13:47)

Boas

Mínima desta noite em Setúbal  *26,6ºC* acredito que seja batida esta noite antes da meia noite!

Agora sigo com 36,5ºC e humidade de 20% tendo ido já aos 15%!


----------



## NunoBrito (11 Ago 2010 às 14:35)

*Temperatura exterior: 35,2º
Humidade relativa: 25%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 12,2ºc
Pressão: 1017,3hPa
Velocidade do vento: 3,2 Km/h -  NE *


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Ago 2010 às 14:40)

Neste momento vou com 40.0ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Ago 2010 às 14:42)

Mínima de *26,1ºC* e máxima de *38,5ºC*.

Sigo com 36,1ºC, um bocadito mais fresco, tirando a noite que foi idêntica.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2010 às 15:17)

Máxima de 38.5ºC para já.
Agora com 38.4ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Ago 2010 às 15:33)

Aqui, junto ao Tejo, avista-se uma paisagem ainda parcialmente coberta pela bruma seca. Vento fraco - o que não é normal junto ao Tejo, na zona de Lisboa.

Segundo o IM estamos co 37 ºC. Ainda é possível que suba um pouco mais até às 16 - 16,30 h.

Será que é amanhã que vamos ter uma descida sensível da temperatura? É que todas as previsões que tenho consultado não têm acertado com as temperaturas, pelo menos com as de Lisboa.

Vou consultar as cartas (não as de cartomante, mas até que era preciso quase)


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Ago 2010 às 15:50)

Amanhã, Portugal Continental deverá ser atravessado por uma superfície frontal fria fraca/em dissipação, em especial nas regiões norte e centro. Será de prever uma descida na temperatura nas regiões atravessadas por ela.

Só que, para sexta, as isóbaras teimam em 'recompor-se', havendo a depressão de orgem térmica, cujo centro estará centrado no sul de Espanha. 

E siga o calor

Pelas imagens de satélite, nenhuma nebolusidade importante que se aproxime nas próximas horas.


----------



## F_R (11 Ago 2010 às 17:15)

Boas

Depois de uns dias no litoral centro em que a temperatura este bem agradável e até tivemos bastante chuva no domingo.
De volta ao forno de Abrantes onde estão 36.7ºC
A máxima foi de 38.4ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2010 às 18:04)

Aqui a máxima foi de uns escaldantes *38,6ºC* a humidade andou sempre nos 19/20% tendo ido aos 15% a meio da manha coisa que nunca me lembro de ver!

por agora estão 36,0ºC, 19%, 1016,0hPa e vento fraco de NW


----------



## rbsmr (11 Ago 2010 às 18:31)

Sigo na C.G. (Torres Vedras) com 28ºC, vento predominante de Norte, 1018 hpa, HR 14%


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Ago 2010 às 18:56)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 35.3ºC.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 40.9ºC

T.MInima: 21.8ºC


----------



## rbsmr (11 Ago 2010 às 19:21)

Cabeça Gorda (Torres Vedras)

Seguimos aqui com uns "fresquissímos" 25ºC, vento predominante de Norte a 14km/h, HR 15%, 1018hpa

As janelas de casa já estão todas abertas!!


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Ago 2010 às 19:33)

Boa tarde!
Por São Martinho do Porto, esta onda de calor está-me a passar completamente ao lado.
Temperatura máxima de apenas 23.1ºC, com os cumprimentos da D.ª Nortada.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2010 às 19:35)

Por Queluz, dia quente, encontra-se agora com 29,3ºC.

O vento está fraco de NW, humidade muito baixa, 20%.


----------



## rcjla (11 Ago 2010 às 19:57)

EXTREMOS DE ONTEM:

Máxima: *36,1ºC.*

Mínima:N (estação offline).

HR Mínima: 22%


----------



## rcjla (11 Ago 2010 às 20:01)

A mínima de hoje foi até agora *24,8ºC*

A máxima foi novamente alta:*34,6ºC*

Destaque para a humidade máxima de 25%(até este momento) e mínima de 13%.

Ponto de orvalho mínimo:-0,4ºc.


----------



## rcjla (11 Ago 2010 às 20:03)

Agora 28,4ºC,20% de HR,Pressão:1018mb,Ponto orvalho:3,3ºC,Vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## rcjla (11 Ago 2010 às 21:25)

Mínima prestes a ser ultrapassada: 25,0ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Ago 2010 às 21:33)

Sigo com 28ºC, um dia mais agradável e de pouco vento ou mesmo nenhum, e ainda de alguma poeira no ar.


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2010 às 23:19)

Lá fora na rua  para mim a brisa mais saborosa e bem recebida dos últimos anos, talvez desde 2006 
A casa essa ainda vai demorar a arrefecer.


----------



## Profetaa (11 Ago 2010 às 23:28)

Boas.
Por cá, céu nublado (novoeiro alto), com bastante humidade, 92%, parece que está a orvalhar, nota-se a humidade no ar...e tambem uma ligeira brisa.
O dia foi de céu mais ou menos limpo, algum fumo alto, que me pareceu estar misturado com ainda restos de poeira. A máxima do dia foi 32.6º


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2010 às 23:56)

Por aqui sigo com a mínima do dia 24,7ºC  a humidade é de 28% e o vento acalmou depois de uma rajada de 43,5km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2010 às 00:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mínima de 27,2ºC, mínima histórica, ainda deve ser batida até ao final do dia (espero eu)



Foi batida, ao inicio da noite.

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 34,4ºC

Mín - 23,8ºC


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2010 às 00:30)

Extremos do dia 11

Temperatura Máxima = 38.4°C, às 15:11
Temperatura Mínima = 22.8°C, às 07:56

Agora 21.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2010 às 01:59)

Máximas dos últimos 3 dias, por Moscavide:


Dia 9: 40,0 ºC
Dia 10: 39,4 ºC
Dia 11: 38,3 ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2010 às 02:00)

De momento, 23,2 ºC e céu limpo, o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NNO.

A máxima foi de 38,3 ºC.


----------



## meteo (12 Ago 2010 às 02:17)

Boa noite!


Em Paço de Arcos uma noite quente,sem vento.A estação MeteoOeiras regista 22,2 ºC neste momento,sem vento também!
Vamos ver se vai ser nova noite tropical.Aposto nos 20,0ºC de minima.


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Ago 2010 às 02:56)

Cheguei agora da rua, está bastante mais agradável hoje, ao entrar em casa nota-se ainda o "bafo". 

Sigo com 24ºC, sem vento.


----------



## Relâmpago (12 Ago 2010 às 07:12)

Bom dia

Finalmente uma mínima abaixo dos 20 ºC. Segundo dados do IM estamos agora com 19 ºC. Mal abri a janela, senti o ar fresco da manhã. Já há muito tempo que não sabia o que era isto.Espero que esta tendência se mantenha por muito tempo.

Os dados do meu sítio:

T = 21,9 ºC
HR = 64%
PA = 1018 hPa


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Ago 2010 às 07:38)

bom dia 

Uma noite há muito desejada para refrescar os sentidos...
Desde o final da tarde de ontem que a entrada de ar marítimo se fazia sentir e era só aguardar que a fornalha dos últimos dias lhe desse permissão de entrada e só com a noite estabelecida se conseguiu notar.
De momento os Cumulus fractos embora dispersos compõem o cenário ao sabor da regressada nortada por agora fraca.

Extremos de ontem: 

Ms: 35.6ºC - 25% hr
ms: 22.7ºC - 14% hr

A temperatura está nuns saudosos *18ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Ago 2010 às 08:16)

*Mínima: 17.3 °C (05:34 UTC)*

E o céu é novamente azul, lá se foi a poeira do sahara.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Ago 2010 às 09:09)

Bom dia!
Por São Martinho do Porto, chegou o Outono!
Está nevoeiro, chuvisca e está fresco, com 18ºC.


----------



## vitamos (12 Ago 2010 às 09:28)

Bom dia!

Manhã com duas características quase antagónicas. Por um lado céu praticamente encoberto e uma brisa fresca. Por outro lado essa mesma brisa arrastou um fortíssimo cheiro a queimado que marca presença nesta manhã.


----------



## Gato Preto (12 Ago 2010 às 09:52)

Bom dia,

Mais uma noite tropical, a quarta consecutiva e a 15ª de 2010. Desta vez mais baixa, mínima de 20,7ºC às 7:45.

Eventualmente será a última desta série e muito provavelmente será batida até ao fim do dia de hoje. A ver...

Além disso, hoje já se sente um ventinho fresco agradável que ajudará a arrefecer as casas, pelo menos no litoral.

A neblusidade habitual matinal que tapa todo o litoral oeste até à serra de Sintra conseguiu chegar ligeiramente à margem sul do Tejo.


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2010 às 10:27)

Bom dia

Agora 24.4ºC
Mínima de 17.8ºC


----------



## Teles (12 Ago 2010 às 11:30)

Bom dia , por aqui a temperatura desceu esta madrugada até aos 16,3Cº , neste momento céu muito nublado por fractus e temperatura actual de 21,5


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2010 às 13:15)

Está bastante fresco, 21,4ºC e também bastante húmido 81%.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2010 às 14:05)

Mínima de *17.8ºC.*
Agora com 26.6ºC, mas máxima para já de 26.8ºC.
Vento moderado, rondando os 25km/h.


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2010 às 14:33)

Tenho a sensação que hoje não passamos dos 30ºC

Agora estão 29ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2010 às 16:51)

Máxima de 27.2ºC.
Agora com 24.8ºC e vento moderado, com máxima de 32.7km/h.


----------



## meteo (12 Ago 2010 às 17:28)

Está uma nortada espectacular hoje,vento moderado com algumas fortes rajadas..
O céu tem algumas nuvens e está ameno hoje!


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2010 às 18:08)

Máxima de 29.5ºC

Agora já vai nos 27.3ºC


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2010 às 20:57)

Hoje vai ser uma das noites mais frescas dos últimos tempos.

Neste momento vamos com 22.9ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Ago 2010 às 21:02)

Um dia já mais fresco, mas de pouco vento.

Mínima de *21,9ºC* e máxima de *33,5ºC*, sigo agora com 25ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Ago 2010 às 22:32)

A Maxima de hoje foi de 34.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2010 às 00:10)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,7ºC

Mín - 17,8ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2010 às 00:23)

Extremos ontem aqui:

Mín: 19,1ºC

Máx: 28,1ºC

Raj. máx: 43,5km/h NNW

Agora estão 20,2ºC, 76%Hr, 1014,9hPa e vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Ago 2010 às 07:35)

bom dia 

Durante boa parte do dia de ontem não estive lá por casa mas relataram-me que boa parte deste esteve muito nublado e relativamente fresco e claro com muito vento.

O céu por aqui está limpo (de nuvens), vento fraco a moderado de NW e alguma frescura extra que sabe muito bem para iniciar mais um dia "daqueles"...

*Extremos de ontem:*

Ms: 24.2ºC - 82% hr
ms: 17.8ºC - 59% hr

A temperatura está nos cerca de *17ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Ago 2010 às 07:54)

Extremos de Ontem:

*28.4 °C (13:38 UTC)* Máxima mais baixa do mês.
*17.3 °C (05:34 UTC) *

Rajada Máxima: *51.5 km/h (15:05 UTC)*


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2010 às 12:06)

Boa tarde.

O dia por aqui vai fresco, tal como ontem, com 26,6º

O céu está amarelado, provavelmente do fumo dos incêndios de Seia e o vento é moderado de NE.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Ago 2010 às 12:53)

Boas !
Mínima de 18.0ºC.
Agora com 28.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Ago 2010 às 14:42)

De momento, 30,9 ºC e 35 % de humidade relativa.

Vento moderado de NNO e céu limpo.


----------



## F_R (13 Ago 2010 às 17:47)

Céu limpo e 31.9ºC

A máxima foi de 34.2ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Ago 2010 às 18:20)

boa tarde e bom fim-de-semana! 

O céu está limpo e o vento apresenta-se moderado de NW.

A temperatura máxima, talvez naquela de pregar algum susto pelos valores atingidos há dias atrás, chegou aos *28.6ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 25.0ºC - 39% hr


----------



## HotSpot (13 Ago 2010 às 18:33)

Extremos de Hoje:

*32.9 °C (13:54 UTC)*
*17.4 °C (06:14 UTC)*

Voltou a aquecer um pouco...


----------



## Teles (13 Ago 2010 às 21:11)

Por aqui céu limpo e temperatura actual de 20,9Cº


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2010 às 22:11)

Os extremos hoje foram:

Máxima - 33,2º

Mínima - 13,1º

Neste momento, vento fraco e 20,2º.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2010 às 22:32)

Extremos por aqui:

Mín: 18,4ºC

Máx: 32,3ºC

Agora estão 22,4ºC, 55%Hr, 1012,1hPa e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Ago 2010 às 22:59)

Neste momento sigo com 20.5ºC  e muitos foguetes atrás da minha casa, não sei porquê


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Ago 2010 às 23:56)

boa noite 

Continuação de céu limpo e nortada moderada.

*Extremos de 13 de Agosto*:

Ms: 28.6ºC - 76% hr
ms: 17.1ºC - 30% hr

*Valores actuais*: 18.9ºC - 56% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,2ºC

Mín - 16,3ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Ago 2010 às 01:02)

Boa noite

Por aqui noite fresca. Vento moderado do quadrante norte. Céu limpo. Tempo normal de verão.

T (no meu abrigo) = 22,6 ºC  (IM = 21 ºC)
HR = 48%
PA = 1014 hPa


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2010 às 10:44)

Bom dia.

A manhã é de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Mínima: 14,6º

Actual: 23,5º


----------



## HotSpot (14 Ago 2010 às 11:04)

Hoje uma mínima muito fresca de apenas 13,4ºC. Mesmo assim, está a quecer bem e já sigo com 27,4ºC. Vai ser um dia de grande amplitude térmica.


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2010 às 11:16)

HotSpot disse:


> Hoje uma mínima muito fresca de apenas 13,4ºC. Mesmo assim, está a quecer bem e já sigo com 27,4ºC. Vai ser um dia de grande amplitude térmica.



E eu aqui tão perto tive uma mínima de 20,9ºC 

Agora sigo com 27,1ºC, 36%Hr, 1012,9hPa e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2010 às 11:45)

HotSpot disse:


> Hoje uma mínima muito fresca de apenas 13,4ºC.



Eu pela Costa de Caparica tive 13,1ºC, até fiquei chocado quando olhei pro valor


----------



## Brunomc (14 Ago 2010 às 12:02)

> Eu pela Costa de Caparica tive 13,1ºC, até fiquei chocado quando olhei pro valor





Em Coruche a estação do IM registou 12.5ºC por volta das 6h


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2010 às 12:35)

Aqui uma imagem dos dados da minha estação onde dá para ver que a temperatura pouco desceu toda a madrugada 





e este o gráfico da EMA do I.M que basicamente é igual 





agora estão 30,1ºC, 29%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Ago 2010 às 19:00)

Boas !
Acabei de chegar da Praia da Costa da Caparica.
Que braseiro !  
Estava muito quente, e... Escaldao por cima


----------



## lsalvador (14 Ago 2010 às 19:02)

Dia com grande amplitude térmica.

Extremos do dia :

36.0 ºC (17:07)
10.5 ºC (07:08)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Ago 2010 às 19:53)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 35.7ºC

T.Minima: 14.9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Ago 2010 às 21:25)

De volta a casa, e após formatação do PC que fez com que perdesse os meus registos, eis que sigo com 24.4ºC, 41%HR, 1010hpa.

Extremos do dia:

19.1ºC
32.3ºC.


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2010 às 22:12)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mín: *20,9ºC* 

Máx: *34,4ºC* 

Agora estão 24,4ºC, 40%Hr, 1011,2hPa e vento fraco


----------



## rcjla (14 Ago 2010 às 22:48)

Em Mira-Sintra a máxima foi de *30,1ºC*.

Os outros dados não estão disponíveis.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2010 às 23:45)

Máxima de 33,6 ºC.

Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado, variável, entre ONO e NE.

De momento, 22,8 ºC e vento fraco de NO, céu limpo, humidade relativa nos 45 %.

Pressão atmosférica em ligeira subida, nos 1012,6 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 30,2ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2010 às 00:06)

Mais uma noite muito agradável de verão sigo agora com 24,1ºC, 42%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Ago 2010 às 00:10)

boa noite 

Dia mais quente o de ontem a fazer subir o valor máximo da temperatura para além dos 30ºC.
O céu apresenta-se limpo e com vento fraco em deslocação de NW.

*Extremos de ontem:* 

Ms: 32.3ºC - 74% hr
ms: 16.1ºC - 21% hr

Por agora estão *22.1ºC* e *36% hr*


----------



## Lousano (15 Ago 2010 às 00:50)

A máxima de ontem foi de 31,8º.

Uma curiosidade, até este momento o mês vai com uma média de 24,7º, bem superior à de Julho do corrente ano e semelhante à de Setembro de 2009.

Neste momento 17,1º, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Ago 2010 às 01:04)

Lousano disse:


> Uma curiosidade, até este momento o mês vai com uma média de 24,7º, bem superior à de Julho do corrente ano e ...



Apesar de ainda irmos a meio do mês, desde o início os altos valores condicionam as médias, no meu caso estou com média de 25.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2010 às 11:02)

Céu pouco nublado por altocumulus, vento fraco de ESE e 27,2 ºC, 41 % de humidade relativa.

Pressão atmosférica em ligeira subida, nos 1014,8 hPa.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2010 às 12:27)

Boas

Aqui a mínima ficou pelos 18,8ºC mas esta mínima ainda poderá ser batida antes da meia noite ou ficar perto de ser batida...

Agora o dia segue algo fresco até com um vento fraco a moderado de SW que não deixa aquecer, estão 23,9ºC, 53%Hr, 1014,3hPa e a rajada máxima até agora foi de 27,4km/h de W (11:30)


----------



## Lousano (15 Ago 2010 às 14:34)

Boa tarde.

Mínima hoje de 13,1º.

A tarde está a aquecer bem, com 33,5º no momento.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2010 às 15:50)

Está a aquecer bem agora por Setúbal, temperatura actual de 31,5ºC e humidade de 24%


----------



## Brunomc (15 Ago 2010 às 17:25)

*Temperaturas ás 16h* 

Sesimbra - 29.0ºC

Setúbal - 32.5ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2010 às 18:19)

Extremos hoje por Setúbal:

Mín: *18,8ºC (06:59)* pode ser batida ainda!

Máx: *32,5ºC (17:32)*

Rajada máxima: *30,6km/h w  (13:27)*

Agora estão 31,0ºC, 31%Hr, 1013,0hPa e vento fraco de W


----------



## HotSpot (15 Ago 2010 às 18:58)

Extremos de Hoje:

*33.8 °C (14:15 UTC)*
*14.9 °C (05:04 UTC)*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Ago 2010 às 22:44)

Boa Noite

Extrenos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 37.6ºC

T.Minima: 14.2ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Ago 2010 às 23:50)

boa noite 

O céu está limpo e o vento apresenta-se fraco de NW.

A temperatura de momento ronda os *17ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,7ºC

Mín - 16,6ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (16 Ago 2010 às 00:42)

*Acual*
*Temperatura exterior: 18,1º
Humidade relativa: 77%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 14,0ºc
Pressão: 1016,1hPa
Velocidade do vento: 16,5 Km/h -  NO *

*Extremos de ontem*
* Temperatura máxima exterior: 36,8º
Temperatura mínima exterior: 16,9º
Humidade relativa máxima: 91%
Humidade relativa mínima: 15%
Pressão máxima: 1018,5hPa
Pressão mínima: 1010hPa
Velocidade do vento: 35,4 Km/h -  NE 
Velocidade do vento ( rajada ): 53,1 Km/h -  N *


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Ago 2010 às 01:31)

Máxima de *34ºC*.

Sigo com 21ºC.


----------



## vitamos (16 Ago 2010 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com céu pouco nublado. Ás 9h 16ºC junto ao rio.


----------



## F_R (16 Ago 2010 às 12:43)

Boas

Dia mais fresco em comparação com os últimos
28.0ºC agora

Mínima de 14.1ºC


----------



## stormy (16 Ago 2010 às 13:52)

Boas
Pela Louriceira, vento fraco de N, céu limpo e 23.5º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2010 às 14:02)

Céu limpo, vento fraco de SE e 26,2 ºC.

Uma tarde fresca de Agosto.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Ago 2010 às 21:44)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia de sol, mas mais fresco que os últimos, com a máxima a ficar abaixo dos 30ºC. 
De momento, sigo com 22.8ºC, 50%HR, 1018hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.9ºC
26.1ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Ago 2010 às 22:17)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.4ºC

T.Minima: 13.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,8ºC

Mín - 15,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Ago 2010 às 08:40)

Eis-me de volta a este sublime espaço de discussão!

Hoje, por cá, noite de nevoeiro, e temperatura mínima de *15,9ºC*.

De momento, 16,4ºC, e o nevoeiro já a dissipar. Humidade nos 92% e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Ago 2010 às 08:43)

Extremos de Ontem:

*14.7 °C (04:34 UTC)*
*30.2 °C (14:42 UTC)*


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Ago 2010 às 12:52)

Minima de 16.1ºC.
Agora com 27.4ºC, sendo a máxima para já.
Céu encoberto.


----------



## Lightning (17 Ago 2010 às 13:06)

A tarde poderá trazer alguma animação sobretudo ao interior do País. A esta hora, as descargas andam já perto da fronteira. 

Por Corroios, céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, com temperatura nos 25,1ºC e humidade relativa nos 65%.


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Ago 2010 às 15:19)

Mínima de *19ºC*.

Sigo com 28ºC, céu muito nublado por uma mistura de nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Ago 2010 às 15:33)

24,9ºC actualmente, com um valor máximo de *26,0ºC*, até ao momento.

Humidade nos 60%, e vento moderado de N (360º).


----------



## F_R (17 Ago 2010 às 16:27)

Dia com algumas nuvens no céu, ainda tinha esperança que chovesse alguma coisa mas não me parece que tenha sorte.

Máxima de 31.0ºC

Agora 29.7ºC

Continua bastante abafado


----------



## F_R (17 Ago 2010 às 19:39)

Afinal sempre choveu alguma coisa.
Apesar de não passar de uns pingos ainda dá para sentir aquele cheirinho a terra molhada.

Estão 26.2ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Ago 2010 às 21:05)

Sigo com 25ºC após uma máxima de *31ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Ago 2010 às 21:37)

Boa noite!
Dia meio afarruscado, que é o termo técnico para céu encoberto, mas com algumas boas abertas da parte da tarde, principalmente...
De momento, sigo com céu pouco nublado, 23.5ºC, 51%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

18.8ºC
27.4ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Ago 2010 às 21:52)

Extremos de Hoje:

*29.6 °C (13:36 UTC)*
*16.0 °C (02:01 UTC)*

Dia mais fresco...


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2010 às 21:58)

Boas

Extremos em Setubal:

Mín:*17,8ºC (4:24)*

Máx:*28,0ºC (17:53)*

Rajada máxima de vento: *19,3km/h WSW  (18:20)*

Agora estão 24,2ºC, 58%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## NunoBrito (17 Ago 2010 às 23:28)

*Acual*
*Temperatura exterior: 19,2º
Humidade relativa: 73%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 14,3ºc
Pressão: 1017,8hPa
Velocidade do vento: 12,9 Km/h -  NORDESTE *

*Extremos de hoje*
* Temperatura máxima exterior: 36,8º
Temperatura mínima exterior: 16,8º
Humidade relativa máxima: 91%
Humidade relativa mínima: 15%
Pressão máxima: 1018,5hPa
Pressão mínima: 1010hPa
Velocidade do vento: 35,4 Km/h -  ES-NORDESTE 
Velocidade do vento ( rajada ): 53,1 Km/h -  N *


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,9ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2010 às 08:06)

Bom dia!

Mais uma madrugada de nevoeiro, sendo que este permanece actualmente.

Temperatura mínima de *16,8ºC*, e actual de 17,0ºC.

Humidade nos 91%.


----------



## vitamos (18 Ago 2010 às 09:26)

Bom dia!

Manhã de neblina e algum chuvisco fraco.


----------



## Lightning (18 Ago 2010 às 13:36)

O céu com períodos de muito nublado tem sido uma constante até agora (e ainda agora se mantém assim).

Está fresco, cerca de 24,6ºC e a humidade encontra-se nos 67%. 

Apesar de o céu estar nublado, o índice UV já chegou aos 8 valores.


----------



## F_R (18 Ago 2010 às 14:00)

A temperatura vai subindo.
Estão 27.3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Ago 2010 às 14:19)

Mínima de 17.8ºC.
Agora com 26.4ºC e céu parcialmente encoberto por nuvens altas.


----------



## zejorge (18 Ago 2010 às 15:59)

Olá boa tarde

Aqui por Constância o céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo. Os valores actuais são:

Temperatura   *26,9º*
Humidade Relativa   *58%*
Pressão   *1012 hpa*
UV    *4*
Vento    *NW 17,2 kmh*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2010 às 18:38)

Temperatura máxima de *23,5ºC*. 

Neste momento sigo com 21,8ºC, humidade nos 77%, e vento moderado de Norte.

Céu muito nublado e nevoeiro na serra.


----------



## F_R (18 Ago 2010 às 19:57)

Tarde com bastante vento.

Agora 23.3ºC
Máxima de 29.4ºC


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2010 às 20:16)

Boas
Pela Louriceira, 18.5º, vento moderado de NW e céu muito nublado por estratocumulus e fractus...fresco


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Ago 2010 às 21:37)

Boa noite!
Dia com predominância de céu nublado com abertas, que é como está agora, seguindo com 21.5ºC, 71%HR, 1016hpa.

Extremos do dia:

19.6ºC
26.9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Ago 2010 às 21:52)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.9ºC

T.Minima: 16.8ºC


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2010 às 22:59)

Boas
Pela Louriceira a temperatura estagnou nos 18.4º, o vento permanece fraco a moderado de NW mas o céu tornou-se encoberto por fractus e estratocumulus ( parecem talvez estratocumulus undulatus), com nevoeiro acima dos 350m e alguma morrinha fraca ( cacimba)


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,6ºC

Mín - 16,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2010 às 11:24)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima mais elevada, hoje, com *17,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 20,4ºC, e o céu começa a _abrir_.

Humidade nos 84% e vento moderado de ONO (292º).


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Ago 2010 às 12:44)

Bom dia !
Mínima de *18.0ºC.*
Agora com 27.3ºC, sendo a máxima para já.


----------



## F_R (19 Ago 2010 às 16:10)

Céu limpo e 31.6ºC


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2010 às 19:30)

Boa tarde

Neste momento encontro-me no concelho em da Lourinhã na vila de Ribamar , aqui o céu está encoberto e parece que está a ameaçar chuvisco


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2010 às 20:28)

Boas

Hoje já aqueceu como se esperava e vai aquecer mais até Sábado 

Mínima hoje de 18,8ºC e máxima de 30,7ºC a rajada máxima foi de 27km/h

Neste momento sigo com 25,2ºC, 64%Hr, 1014,1hPa e vento fraco


----------



## HotSpot (19 Ago 2010 às 20:50)

Extremos de Hoje:

*30.7 °C (15:01 UTC)*
*17.6 °C (03:45 UTC)*


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Ago 2010 às 21:42)

Boa noite!
Alguma nebulosidade de manhã, que foi dando lugar progressivamente a céu limpo.
De momento, sigo com 21.4ºC, 71%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

19.5ºC
28.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2010 às 22:03)

Boa noite!

Temperatura máxima de *24,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,7ºC, e céu encoberto por Fractus.

Humidade nos 90% e pressão nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Ago 2010 às 22:45)

Olá

Por aqui vai continuando a noite fresca. Céu limpo e vento agora fraco.


T = 21.8 ºC
HR = 69%
PA = 1018 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,6ºC

Mín - 17,7ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Ago 2010 às 00:03)

Boa noite, por aqui foi um dia de muito calor, tendo a máxima chegado aos *32ºC*.

Mínima de *20,4ºC*.

Sigo com 22ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2010 às 00:26)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Por agora, 17,5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (20 Ago 2010 às 00:43)

Boa noite.

Após uns banhos frescos no Baleal, deixo os extremos da Lousã:

Dia 17
Max - 31,7º
Min - 13,3º

Dia 18
Max - 27,1º
Min - 15,6º

Dia 19
Max - 29,4º
Min - 15,3º


Neste momento, céu estrelado, vento nulo e 15,8º


----------



## F_R (20 Ago 2010 às 01:57)

16.7ºc


----------



## Relâmpago (20 Ago 2010 às 02:14)

Olá

Antes de me deitar, vou dar os meus dados:

T = 20 ºC
HR = 71%
PA = 1018 hPa

Boa noite.


----------



## F_R (20 Ago 2010 às 08:30)

Bom dia

Depois de uma mínima de 15.6ºC
Neste momento 16.6ºC


----------



## ALV72 (20 Ago 2010 às 12:15)

Em trabalho e até ao fim do mês, encontro-me á frente do parque de madeiras da Celbi na praia da Leirosa ( F. Foz ).
Por aqui a esta hora, nevoeiro mesmo até a 1 Km da praia, que chatice de tempo !! Estou dentro de um contentor de metal e calor é o que não há por aqui, até estou é com frio !!

Joao


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2010 às 12:19)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado. Actualmente encontra-se limpo.

Sigo com 26,7ºC, após uma mínima de *17,5ºC*.

Humidade nos 55%, e pressão nos 1019 hPa. Vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Ago 2010 às 15:54)

Mínima de *18ºC*.

Sigo agora com *34,2ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Ago 2010 às 16:30)

Tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco de ESE.

Temperatura de 34,0 ºC e apenas 24 % de humidade relativa.

Pressão atmosférica em descida, nos 1018,5 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Ago 2010 às 21:52)

Boa noite!
Dia mais quente, com a entrada de vento de leste durante a tarde, com a HR a cair a pique...
De momento, sigo com 26.7ºC, 46%HR, 1020hpa.

Extremos do dia:

19.1ºC
31.9ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Ago 2010 às 22:03)

Extremos de Hoje:

*34.9 °C (15:25 UTC)*
*13.7 °C (06:21 UTC)*

Grande amplitude térmica da temperatura.

Mas a humidade não ficou atrás, com um máximo de 97% e mínimo de 15%...


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2010 às 23:12)

Extremos em Setubal:

Mín:*17,4ºC (6:46)*

Máx:*34,8ºC (17:54)*

Agora estão ainda 25,1ºC e 51%Hr


----------



## JoãoPT (20 Ago 2010 às 23:42)

Máxima de *35,1ºC*

Sigo agora com 24,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 29,6ºC

Mín - 17,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

18,2 ºC / 35,2 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu pouco nublado, com uma manhã fresca, mas com um aquecimento gradual provocado pelo vento de Leste, durante toda a tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2010 às 00:06)

De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco de NO e 22,4 ºC.

Humidade relativa nos 64 % e pressão atmosférica em ligeira subida, nos 1020,4 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2010 às 01:05)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Por agora, 18,1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2010 às 10:03)

Mínima de 20,2 ºC.

Céu totalmente limpo e vento fraco de Norte.

Temperatura nos 25,3 ºC e 60 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2010 às 12:18)

Aqui tive mais uma mínima tropical com 21,0ºC

Agora sigo com 29,0ºc, 51%Hr, 1020,1hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Teles (21 Ago 2010 às 13:50)

Boas , por aqui céu com alguns cirrus e uma temperatura actual de 28,6Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Ago 2010 às 18:23)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 40.3ºC

T.Minima: 17.9ºC


----------



## rbsmr (21 Ago 2010 às 22:13)

Viva!!!!
Aqui pelo oeste (Cabeça Gorda - Torres Vedras) tivemos uma mínima de 16,5ºC e máxima de 34º. A temperatura média foi de 22,5ºC
O céu está nublado (neblina),  está uma noite típica do litoral oeste português,  caracterizada ainda pelas temperaturas frescas (actual 18,5ºC) e elevada humidade (97%). Assim é que eu gosto!
Vento de Norte a 12 km/h. Durante o dia predominou de Nor-Nordeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2010 às 00:17)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,1ºC

Mín - 18,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Ago 2010 às 17:32)

Máxima de 31,5 ºC.

De momento, apenas 27,9 ºC e 47 % de humidade relativa, vento moderado de NNO.


----------



## F_R (22 Ago 2010 às 23:57)

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima de 17.6ºC
Máxima de 30.9ºC

Agora 18.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,2ºC

Mín - 17,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Ago 2010 às 03:33)

Madrugada amena, com 19,3ºC, estagnados.

Céu encoberto, mas nada de nevoeiro. 82% de humidade.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Ago 2010 às 11:16)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 13.7ºC, por agora o céu está nublado e o vento sopra fraco de NW e está fresco.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Ago 2010 às 12:41)

Bom dia !
Mínima de *18ºC*.
Agora com 23.9ºC e vento moderado, rondando os 20km/h.


----------



## Lightning (23 Ago 2010 às 13:25)

andres disse:


> *Bom dia !*
> Mínima de *18ºC*.
> Agora com 23.9ºC e vento moderado, rondando os 20km/h.



Permite-me que te corrija:

*Boa Tarde!* 

Manhã de céu com períodos de muito nublado, e assim deve de continuar o resto do dia. 

Vento fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) e Humidade Relativa nos 64%. Temperatura actual de 25,8ºC. 

Índice UV 6.


----------



## F_R (23 Ago 2010 às 13:35)

Boas 

Mínima de 18.2ºC

Agora 25.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Ago 2010 às 14:06)

Finalmente, a _benção dos céus_! Ainda que em pingas dispersas, chove fraco, sendo que a intensidade é maior na serra.

22,2ºC, após uma mínima de *18,4ºC*.


----------



## ALV72 (23 Ago 2010 às 14:48)

Aqui pela Leirosa ( F. Foz ) chove fraco e o vento sopra com alguma intensidade.
Enfim está um belo dia de Praia !!

Joao


----------



## AnDré (23 Ago 2010 às 15:24)

Morrinha também aqui.
22,2ºC e humidade nos 70%.

Vento moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## Rapido (23 Ago 2010 às 15:37)

Finalmente uma cacimbada!!! No Monte da Caparica. O cheiro a terra molhada é tão intenso que se sente dentro do edifício onde me encontro. Que saudades tinha.


----------



## vitamos (23 Ago 2010 às 16:01)

Vai morrinhando por Coimbra! Um ligeiro alívio na secura dos últimos tempos!


----------



## Teles (23 Ago 2010 às 16:53)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 25,5Cº e morrinha desde as 13 horas


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2010 às 17:01)

Aqui no concelho de Oeiras também chuvisca à algum tempo, neste momento estão cerca de 20ºC

Já tinha saudades de ver chover/chuviscar


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Ago 2010 às 17:09)

Por aqui o céu encobriu de vez agora, tem estado com algumas abertas até a uma hora atrás.

25,2ºC, vento fraco e nem uma pinga.

Mínima de *21,4ºC*.


----------



## aqpcb (23 Ago 2010 às 17:22)

Por aqui temos a famosa chuva "molha parvos" morrinha


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Ago 2010 às 17:44)

Por aqui também chuvisca e com 21.7ºC.


----------



## meteo (23 Ago 2010 às 18:16)

Em Paço de Arcos chuvisca,mas há umas horas atrás era mesmo chuva fraca! MeteoOeiras já acumulou 2.0 mm..Bem bom! 



http://www.meteooeiras.com/


----------



## Gilmet (23 Ago 2010 às 18:36)

Morrinhou toda a tarde, e assim continua.

21,1ºC.


----------



## F_R (23 Ago 2010 às 18:41)

Por Abrantes também caíram uns pingos durante a tarde, mas foi "sol" de pouca dura.

Neste momento céu nublado, mas as nuvens mais carregadas passam todas ao lado, e 24.1ºC

A máxima foi de 26.9ºC


----------



## iceworld (23 Ago 2010 às 23:06)

Morrinha durante a tarde e noite com 0,6mm.
Temp. entre os 24ª e os 19ª.


----------



## Profetaa (23 Ago 2010 às 23:37)

Chuvinha miudinha durante todo o dia com acomulação de 1,8mm e temperaturas quase sempre acima dos 20º, neste momento não chove e estão 17.7º


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Ago 2010 às 23:54)

Boa noite!
Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado, com algumas pingas em Lisboa, mas que nem deram para activar o limpa pára-brisas...
De momento, céu encoberto, vento fraco, 20.1ºC, 79%HR, 1020hpa.

Extremos do dia:

20.3ºC
27ºC.


----------



## Teles (24 Ago 2010 às 01:11)

Boas por aqui ainda não parou a morrinha e temperatura actual de 19,8Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Ago 2010 às 09:11)

Bom Dia

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 31.3ºC

T.Minima: 13.7ºC

A Respeito da chuva, mais uma vez cá não choveu praticamente nada.

Hoje o dia amanheceu nublado com abertas, mas as nuvens já estão a desaparecer, dando lugar ao céu azul, a minima foi de 18.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Ago 2010 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

Madrugada de céu encoberto, e algum nevoeiro.

Mínima de *16,7ºC*, e actuais 18,9ºC.


----------



## F_R (24 Ago 2010 às 15:28)

De volta aos dias de sol

Neste momento estão 31.0ºC

A mínima foi de 17.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Ago 2010 às 17:40)

Boa tarde!

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Cirrus dispersos, e encontro-me com 26,7ºC.

A máxima foi de *27,8ºC*.

Humidade nos 44%, pressão a 1018 hPa e vento fraco a moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Ago 2010 às 22:05)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.4ºC

T.Minima: 18.9ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Ago 2010 às 22:21)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 21.3ºC


----------



## Lousano (24 Ago 2010 às 22:27)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de madrugada com chuvisco, tornando-se o céu limpo durante a tarde.

Máxima: 30º

Mínima: 16,2º

E os primeiros 0,5mm deste Verão


----------



## Gilmet (24 Ago 2010 às 22:50)

Actuais 19,1ºC, numa calma noite de Verão, com vento a soprar fraco de NO (315º).

Humidade nos 70%.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Ago 2010 às 23:39)

Boa noite!
Dia de sol, com temperatura bem agradável, ainda assim abaixo dos 30ºC.
De momento, ainda 23.9ºC, 40%HR, 1020hpa.

Extremos do dia:

19.1ºC
29.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2010 às 00:12)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 18,8ºC e 70% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (25 Ago 2010 às 00:18)

Extremos ontem em Setúbal:

Mín:*18,7ºC*

Máx:*32,3ºC*

Agora sigo com 22,7ºC, 54%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Ago 2010 às 01:17)

Máxima de 32,5 ºC.

Tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco de Leste, bem diferente da anterior.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Ago 2010 às 09:19)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 15.1ºC, por agora estão 24.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Marzena R (25 Ago 2010 às 10:26)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2010*

Lisboa - 27,3*C, hoy 34*C


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2010 às 11:54)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *17,8ºC*. De momento, sigo com 30,0ºC. A tarde será quente.

Vento fraco de NE (45º) e pressão nos 1018 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2010 às 14:38)

*32,3ºC*, a um ritmo de subida de +0,8ºC/h, e 38% de humidade.

Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2010 às 17:24)

Acabei por atingir os *34,6ºC*, seguindo-se-lhe uma queda repentina.

De momento, 31,1ºC e 40% de humidade, com um incêndio a lavrar a Este.


----------



## Relâmpago (25 Ago 2010 às 18:17)

Olá

Tarde quente de verão. Vento fraco e céu limpo (para norte há uma nuvem que parece ser de fumo).

T = 32,6 ºC (IM = 36 ºC)
HR = 33%
PA = 1016 hPa


----------



## fsl (25 Ago 2010 às 19:26)

*Oeiras teve TEMP max de 34.1ºs , às 17:46

*


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Ago 2010 às 20:02)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 26.5ºC.


----------



## F_R (25 Ago 2010 às 20:08)

Mais um dia de calor

Neste momento 32.6ºC

Máxima de 37.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2010 às 20:22)

O Sol ilumina agora outras _bandas_, mais a Oeste, pelo que, por aqui, já não incide.

Sigo com 25,1ºC, em queda, humidade nos 62% e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Ago 2010 às 21:43)

Boa noite!
Dia bem mais quente, com a máxima a atingir os 33.3ºC...
De momento, céu limpo, 27.4ºC, 46%HR, 1016hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Ago 2010 às 23:04)

Máxima de 37,6 ºC.

Tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Ago 2010 às 23:31)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de ONO, 23,9 ºC e 65 % de humidade relativa.

Uma noite agradável.


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2010 às 00:01)

Boas

Extremos aqui em Setúbal hoje:

Mínima:*19,7ºC*

Máxima:*37,6ºC*


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Ago 2010 às 00:18)

Máxima de *37,8ºC*.

Mínima de *19,5ºC*.


Sigo agora com 24,9ºC, vento nulo e céu limpo, uma bela noite fresca após um dia tórrido.


----------



## meteo (26 Ago 2010 às 00:43)

24,9ºC,uma noite fresca eheh
Encontro-me no Vimeiro,na zona Oeste.
Aqui perto na Silveira 19ºC,bem bom...O vento é inexistente. Amanhã um dia quente com pouca nortada prevista.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2010 às 00:48)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, já mais fresco, com 18,5ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## F_R (26 Ago 2010 às 00:57)

Noite ainda quente com 23.6ºC neste momento


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Ago 2010 às 01:11)

meteo disse:


> 24,9ºC,uma noite fresca eheh
> Encontro-me no Vimeiro,na zona Oeste.
> Aqui perto na Silveira 19ºC,bem bom...O vento é inexistente. Amanhã um dia quente com pouca nortada prevista.



Comparado com a temperatura que esteve durante o dia, sim é fresco. 

Está ameno, ainda com 24,1ºC.


----------



## meteo (26 Ago 2010 às 09:12)

Uma manhã fresca,fresquinha no Litoral Centro..Está muito nevoeiro em Santa Cruz e na estação mais próxima,Silveira estão *16.5ºC*

Onde está o calor?


----------



## HotSpot (26 Ago 2010 às 09:15)

Extremos de Ontem:

*36.7 °C (15:40 UTC)*
*15.3 °C (05:44 UTC)*


----------



## vitamos (26 Ago 2010 às 09:31)

Bom dia!

Manhã de nevoeiro (pouco cerrado) e temperatura amena. Vento nulo.


----------



## Teles (26 Ago 2010 às 09:41)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo , temperatura actual de 26,6Cº


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2010 às 11:05)

Bom dia.

Apesar do dia quente de ontem, a madrugada acabou por ser novamente fresca, com mínima de *17,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 20,6ºC, tendo a temperatura sofrido uma queda de 3,4ºC, após ter chegado aos 23,2ºC. Culpa de alterações na direcção do vento.

Humidade nos 79%, a subir, e 13,3 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Ago 2010 às 11:06)

Bom dia!

A mínima de hoje foi de *20.7ºC*

Agora sigo com 26.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2010 às 11:38)

Mínima de 19,8 ºC.

Manhã de céu limpo e vento fraco de Leste, actualmente com 28,7 ºC e 56 % de humidade relativa.

A pressão atmosférica mantém-se estável nos 1016,5 hPa.


----------



## ALV72 (26 Ago 2010 às 11:47)

Aqui pela Leirosa e depois de dois dias espectaculares de sol, hoje voltou o nevoeiro e também já chuviscou. A temperatura segundo o carro é de 22º.

Joao


----------



## Gato Preto (26 Ago 2010 às 12:34)

Bom dia,

Hoje registei a 16ª noite tropical de 2010. A mínima foi de 20,5ºC.

Lembro-me o ano passado discutir neste fórum se teríamos atingido aqui em Santa Marta 10 noites tropicais.

Este ano vamos já em dezasseis e ainda não acabou o Verão.

Vamos ver quantas mais nos traz este novo evento de calor. Será que vamos chegar às duas dezenas?


----------



## meteo (26 Ago 2010 às 13:07)

Aqui em Santa Cruz depois de levantar o nevoeiro ficou um dia espectacular. Só na praia se mantem algum nevoeiro,com vento muito fraco de Oeste e algum calor. Espera-se uma boa tarde de praia.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2010 às 13:51)

Sigo com 29,2ºC, ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem.

Humidade nos 47% e pressão a 1017 hPa.

Vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Ago 2010 às 14:58)

Mínima de *21,5ºC*.

Sigo agora com 35ºC.


----------



## Teles (26 Ago 2010 às 15:32)

Boas ,por aqui uma temperatura actual de 31,9Cº


----------



## homem do mar (26 Ago 2010 às 16:24)

não sei se repararam mas a estaçao do IM de coruche ja voltou ao activo e acho que foi agora as 15 h pois as 14 h não a vi la


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Ago 2010 às 21:36)

Boa noite!
Hoje foi um dia mais fresco que ontem, com a curiosidade de a máxima ter sido atingida muito cedo, às 13h05, caindo logo de seguida, com o vento a rodar para W.
De momento, sigo com céu limpo, 23.5ºC, 63%HR, 1018hpa.

Extremos do dia:

21.2ºC
30.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2010 às 21:49)

Boa noite.

Temperatura máxima de *30,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 20,6ºC, humidade nos 81%, e céu limpo.

O vento sopra fraco de N (360º), estando agora nos 5,0 km/h.

Pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2010 às 21:55)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*19,7ºC*

Máxima:*32,0ºC* 

Agora estão 23,7ºc, 67%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Ago 2010 às 23:29)

Sigo com 20.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2010 às 02:04)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, ainda tropical, com 20,1ºC, apesar do céu encoberto, e do nevoeiro, a partir dos 250m, aproximadamente.


----------



## Relâmpago (27 Ago 2010 às 02:07)

Olá

Por aqui céu nublado por núvens baixas. Vento fraco a moderado.

T = 23,5 ºC (IM = 21 ºC)
HR = 69%
PA = 1019 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2010 às 08:25)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu encoberto, e eventual ocorrência de nevoeiro. Temperatura mínima de, precisamente, *20,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 20,4ºC, humidade nos 89%, e vento fraco do quadrante Norte.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Ago 2010 às 09:51)

Bom dia !
Sigo com 26.3ºC e céu pouco nublado.
----------------
Mas que raio, ás 07:00 da manhã, nevou em Setúbal com 20ºC.




Muito bom !


----------



## Gato Preto (27 Ago 2010 às 12:14)

Bom dia,

E lá vai mais uma, a 17ª noite tropical de 2010 e a 8ª de Agosto. 
Desta vez a mínima foi de 21ºC.

Acordei às 7h com algumas nuvens que rápidamente desapareceram. Às 8h30 saí para trabalhar e o céu já estava limpo e com 25ºC.

Ai como eu gostava de estar no Baleal!


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Ago 2010 às 12:35)

Boas!

Hoje a mínima foi de *20.2ºC*

Agora sigo com 26.5ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (27 Ago 2010 às 14:52)

Sigo com 31.9ºC

A mínima foi de 19.8ºC

Durante esta madrugada estiveram bastantes nuvens e ainda chuviscou um pouco.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2010 às 18:40)

Boa tarde!

Tarde de céu limpo, e vento moderado. Máxima de *26,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 25,1ºC, humidade nos 48%, pressão a 1018 hPa, e 20,5 km/h de vento, de O (270º).


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Ago 2010 às 21:40)

Boa noite!
Mais uma mínima tropical, num dia de sol, embora tenha começado com alguma nebulosidade...
Sigo com 23.4ºC, 41%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

21ºC
30.4ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Ago 2010 às 21:50)

Boa Noite

A Máxima de hoje foi de 35.0ºC


----------



## F_R (28 Ago 2010 às 01:44)

Sigo com céu limpo e 18.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2010 às 10:34)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Hoje, mínima de *16,6ºC*. Por agora, 21,7ºC, humidade nos 72%, e apenas alguns Fractus na serra.

Vento a 14,0 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## F_R (28 Ago 2010 às 11:48)

Boas

Mínima de 15.9ºC

Agora já nos 29.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Ago 2010 às 12:36)

Extremos de vários dias:

23 - Mín 18,3ºC / Máx 22,2ºC / 0,6 mm 
24 - Mín 16,7ºC / Máx 27,8ºC
25 - Mín 18,9ºC / Máx 34,4ºC
26 - Mín 19,4ºC / Máx 30,0ºC
27 - Mín 18,9ºC / Máx 27,2ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2010 às 13:03)

Boas

Por Setubal a mínima foi de 19,4ºC

Agora estão 30,6ºC, 35%Hr, 1016,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2010 às 17:15)

Sigo com 25,3ºC, actualmente, tendo o valor máximo de temperatura sido de *26,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 56%, pressão a 1016 hPa e vento moderado de N (360º), nos 24,1 km/h.


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2010 às 20:46)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*19,4ºC (5:26)*

Máxima:*32,7ºC (15:42)*

Rajada máxima: *32,2km/h W  (0:20)*

Agora:
25,3ºC
47%Hr
1014,6hPa
vento fraco


----------



## Teles (28 Ago 2010 às 21:18)

Boas , por aqui ,céu limpo , vento nulo e temperatura actual de22,5Cº


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Ago 2010 às 23:15)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia clássico de Verão, a assinalar o início das minhas vacances...
Algum vento da parte da tarde, o costume, que impediu grandes calores.
Sigo neste momento com 22.2ºC, 54%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

19.4ºC
31.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2010 às 02:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,9ºC

Mín - 16,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2010 às 10:48)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 23,6ºC, após uma mínima de *17,7ºC*.

Humidade nos 68%, pressão a 1016 hPa, e vento a 17,6 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Ago 2010 às 11:48)

Bom Dia

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 37.2ºC

T.Minima: 14.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2010 às 14:07)

A temperatura sobe a bom ritmo, encontrando-me com *31,0ºC*, actualmente.

Humidade nos 43% e vento fraco de NNO (338º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Ago 2010 às 15:05)

Neste momento 39.9ºC, e já chegou aos 40.2ºC.


----------



## F_R (29 Ago 2010 às 16:04)

Dia quente hoje

Neste momento 39.9ºC mas já esteve nos 40.3ºC

A mínima foi de17.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2010 às 17:50)

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *31,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 28,1ºC, 23,4 km/h de ONO (292º), e 43% de humidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Ago 2010 às 17:52)

Máxima de 38,3 ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO, céu limpo.


----------



## F_R (29 Ago 2010 às 18:56)

Depois de uma máxima de 40.3ºC

Agora sigo com 34.2ºC


----------



## fsl (29 Ago 2010 às 18:57)

*Oeiras hoje atingiu 34.7ºs, sendo a terceira TEMP mais alta do ano:




 Condições actuais (actualizado a 29-08-10  18:44) 
Temperatura:  28.9°C  
Humidade: 41%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 14.3°C  
Vento: 25.7 km/hr WNW 
Pressão: 1013.5 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 2.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  480.6mm 
Wind chill:  27.8°C  
Indíce THW:   28.1°C  
Indíce Calor:  29.2°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  19.3°C às   7:25  34.7°C às 15:24 
Humidade:  27%  às  16:54  85%  às   2:37 
Ponto de Orvalho:  11.1°C às  16:56  19.4°C às  12:11 
Pressão:  1013.4hPa  às  18:29  1015.8hPa  às  11:24 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   40.2 km/hr  às  18:32 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  18.9°C às   2:13  
Maior Indíce Calor   36.1°C às  15:17 


*


----------



## meteo (29 Ago 2010 às 19:39)

Boa tarde!


Pelo Oeste,Santa Cruz, um dia quente,vento muito fraco de Oeste até as 3 da tarde..E a partir dai vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste..Um excelente dia de praia.Amanhã espera-se novo aumento da temperatura máxima.


----------



## squidward (29 Ago 2010 às 20:40)

*Max: 38.4ºC
Min: 19.2ºC*


----------



## F_R (29 Ago 2010 às 22:22)

Máxima de 40.3ºC
Mínima de 17.3ºC

Neste momento ainda 28.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Ago 2010 às 22:25)

Ainda 27,5 ºC e vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## Teles (29 Ago 2010 às 22:44)

Boas, por aqui temperatura actual de 26,3Cº


----------



## Henrique (29 Ago 2010 às 22:52)

Boas noites, por estas bandas 27,2ºC, que inferno :\


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2010 às 22:56)

Noite amena, com 22,5ºC, por agora.

Humidade nos 60% e vento fraco a moderado de Norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Ago 2010 às 23:03)

Ainda 27,4 ºC.

Ritmo de descida muito lento, com a humidade relativa ainda nos 36 %.


----------



## F_R (30 Ago 2010 às 00:23)

Começa o dia com 26.4ºC

Muito fumo na rua e cheiro a queimado, penso que será do incêndio de Alvaiázere


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 00:29)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 33,4ºC

Mín - 17,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 00:43)

Noite muito quente.

Estou com 27,7ºC e 25%.


----------



## rcjla (30 Ago 2010 às 00:56)

Olá de novo. 

Noite bastante amena...22,2ºC e 54% HR.

Enquanto isso estão 28ºc em Queluz.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 03:45)

3h45

Estou com 27,9ºC e 33%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Ago 2010 às 08:43)

Mínima de 21,8 ºC.

Noite de céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte, com arrefecimento gradual até ao nascer do sol.


----------



## Teles (30 Ago 2010 às 09:12)

Boas, por aqui temperatura actual de 20,1Cº


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2010 às 12:57)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Início de tarde muito quente, com *35,1ºC* actualmente!

Humidade nos 19%.


----------



## F_R (30 Ago 2010 às 13:16)

Boas

Noite tropical com uma mínima de 20.3ºC

Agora já 37.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 13:39)

Por aqui céu limpo e tempo quente.

Estou com 35,8ºC e humidade nos 21%.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 14:04)

37,1ºC e 21% (Davis).

Termómetro dos chineses, com mais de 2 anos, ainda está pras curvas


----------



## Lousano (30 Ago 2010 às 14:06)

Boa tarde.

O dia vai muito quente com 39,3º actualmente.

Ontem a máxima foi de 37,2º


----------



## PDias (30 Ago 2010 às 14:07)

Boa tarde,

por aqui muito calor mesmo sem nenhuma brisa, estão 39,3ºC com 23% de humidade, que bafo!

Até logo!


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Ago 2010 às 14:10)

Boas!

Sigo com 33.7ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2010 às 14:10)

Para contrariar a música da Belinda Carlisle, today, _Hell is a place on Earth_ !

*36,9ºC*, e 21% de humidade.


----------



## Teles (30 Ago 2010 às 14:23)

Boas , por aqui 38,7Cº


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 14:38)

Estou a 0,4ºC de bater a máxima do ano e de sempre da minha estação.

Estou com 37,6ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Ago 2010 às 14:40)

Gilmet disse:


> Para contrariar a música da Belinda Carlisle, today, _Hell is a place on Earth_ !
> 
> *36,9ºC*, e 21% de humidade.



Mesmo assim continuo a preferir esta bonita canção:


38.6ºC 28% 1009.7 hPa


----------



## jpalhais (30 Ago 2010 às 15:06)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Mesmo assim continuo a preferir esta bonita canção:
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> 38.6ºC 28% 1009.7 hPa



Eu prefiro a Belinda mesmo...


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Ago 2010 às 15:07)

jpalhais disse:


> Eu prefiro a Belinda mesmo...



Apesar de não ser já nenhuma jovem, reconheço que à época era uma bonita rapariga.

38.8ºC 26% 1009.4 hPa


----------



## rcjla (30 Ago 2010 às 15:26)

Máxima de 37,2ºC até agora.


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Ago 2010 às 15:40)

40.5ºC 25% 1009.1 hPa.

A 0.3 décimas de bater o recorde.


----------



## F_R (30 Ago 2010 às 15:43)

E pelo 7º dia este verão (se não me esqueci de nenhum), ultrapasso a barreira psicológica dos 40ºC

Neste momento a temperatura está nos 39.8ºC, mas já esteve nos 40.5ºC

e humidade baixíssima nos 11%


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 15:52)

Por aqui já tive 37,8ºC, estando a 0,3ºC da máxima do ano e de sempre da minha estação.

Actualmente estou com 35,7ºC, desceu devido ao vento de SW/S.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Ago 2010 às 15:57)

De momento, com 40,6 ºC e vento fraco de NNE.

Céu limpo, canícula tipicamente alentejana.


----------



## zejorge (30 Ago 2010 às 16:26)

Olá boa tarde

Bati há poucos minutos o record anual na temperatura máxima que passou a ser de * 41,3º* .
A humidade é também extremamente baixa   14%.

Vamos ver se fica por aqui


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2010 às 16:30)

O vento, que rodou para NO (315º), desfez qualquer esperança de se bater o recorde de temperatura anual.

Depois de ter chegado aos *37,2ºC*, eis que sigo, de momento, com 35,4ºC.

Humidade nos 22%.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Ago 2010 às 16:32)

Moita já chegou aos 40,4ºC e já não deve passar deste valor.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Ago 2010 às 16:36)

Máxima de *40.5ºC.*
Agora com 40.3ºC ainda.


----------



## homem do mar (30 Ago 2010 às 16:40)

isto por tomar ja vai nos 41.8 vamos la ver se passa os 42


----------



## joao henriques (30 Ago 2010 às 17:18)

homem do mar disse:


> isto por tomar ja vai nos 41.8 vamos la ver se passa os 42



incrivel!43 vi agora numa farmacia aqui em santarem!um forno!!


----------



## fsl (30 Ago 2010 às 17:18)

*Oeiras atingiu hoje 38.5ºs, valor que é o novo MAX do ANO

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 30-08-10  16:59) 
Temperatura:  38.4°C  
Humidade: 20%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 11.5°C  
Vento: 11.3 km/hr WNW 
Pressão: 1009.6 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 2.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  480.6mm 
Wind chill:  38.4°C  
Indíce THW:   37.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  37.3°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  22.6°C às   7:54  38.5°C às 16:56 
Humidade:  19%  às  16:57  61%  às   8:27 
Ponto de Orvalho:  10.0°C às   5:14  16.7°C às  10:48 
Pressão:  1009.6hPa  às  16:54  1014.7hPa  às   0:10 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   20.9 km/hr  às   0:25 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  22.8°C às   7:27  
Maior Indíce Calor   37.8°C às  16:34 

*


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2010 às 17:25)

Em Odivelas atingi hoje a máxima do ano.
*38,9ºC*!

Agora, nortada e 34,2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 17:27)

AnDré disse:


> Agora, nortada e 34,2ºC.



Também por aqui, 31,0ºC.

Máxima de 37,8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2010 às 17:33)

joao henriques disse:


> incrivel!43 vi agora numa farmacia aqui em santarem!um forno!!








41,3ºC na EMA de Santarém (Fonte Boa).
Muito calor, mas talvez não tenha chegado aos 43ºC.
Termómetros de rua, valem o que valem, dada a sua "normal" instalação deficiente. 

 Termómetros de rua existem para quê?

Às 16h no Lumiar (Lisboa), um termómetro de rua marcava 46ºC e outro 89ºC.


----------



## Lousano (30 Ago 2010 às 17:35)

A máxima aqui deverá ter sido de 39,7º

Neste momento ainda 39,3º


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Ago 2010 às 17:51)

36.2ºC 27% 1008.1hPa

Máxima de 40.6ºC. Não foi batido o recorde do ano e desde que tenho a estação, que é de 40.8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Ago 2010 às 18:29)

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 41.4ºC

T.Minima: 14.5ºC

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 42.6ºC

T.Minima: 17.8ºC


----------



## meteo (30 Ago 2010 às 18:37)

Boa tarde!


Hoje um dia muito quente,no Vimeiro,zona Oeste,36ºC as 13 da tarde 

Na praia quando cheguei as 11 estavam 30ºC,sem vento..E assim se manteve até ás 16h..Altura que entrou finalmente algum vento. Um dia de praia incrivelmente agradável por estas bandas  Por agora no Vimeiro sem vento e muito calor ainda!


----------



## F_R (30 Ago 2010 às 19:29)

Depois de uma máxima de 40.5ºC

Neste momento já uns fresquinhos 37.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 19:33)

Por aqui estão a chegar as nuvens, xau calor até pra semana ou pro ano 

Estou com 30,9ºC em breve a humidade irá começar a aumentar, 36%.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Ago 2010 às 19:35)

Mínima de *22,5ºC*.

Máxima tórrida de *40,8ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com *34ºC*, que calor insuportável. 

Pressão nos 1010 hPa, tem vindo a descer com alguma rapidez.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Ago 2010 às 19:35)

Boas!

Sigo com 30.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 19:46)

30,3ºC, 37% e as ditas.


----------



## meteo (30 Ago 2010 às 20:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui estão a chegar as nuvens, xau calor até pra semana ou pro ano
> 
> Estou com 30,9ºC em breve a humidade irá começar a aumentar, 36%.



Não se diga muito isso que o ano passado no fim de AGosto falou-se que o calor ia acabar,e aguentou até Outubro ehehe
Mas que foi um fim de Julho e AGosto escaldantes,lá isso foi!A nortada foi fraquinha.

Na zona Oeste um inicio de noite quente,sem pinta de vento!


----------



## Fábio Silva (30 Ago 2010 às 20:14)

Boas pessoal 

o que se pode esperar em termos de aguaçeiros e trovoadas para aqui a zona de lisboa?

é que tenho um trabalho ao ar livre e precisava de saber com o que posso contar.

cumps


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Ago 2010 às 22:04)

31.2ºC 33% 1008.1 hPa.

Impressionante como a temperatura se mantém nestes valores.


----------



## PDias (30 Ago 2010 às 22:52)

Boa noite,

por aqui foi um dia tórrido com uma máxima de 39,8ºC e uma miníma de 26,4ºC, actualmente estão 30,3ºC com 31% de humidade e brisa de NW.


----------



## fsl (30 Ago 2010 às 23:11)

*Oeiras está agora com 29.7ºs, tendo subido cerca de 1º na ultima meia hora*


----------



## rbsmr (30 Ago 2010 às 23:25)

Cabeça Gorda - Torres Vedras

Temperatura máxima - 41.6ºC (não me parece que tenha sido errada. A estação oficial do IM registou 40ºC)
Temperatura mínima - 17,3ºC

Valores actuais:
Temp. - 22,7ºC
HR:29%
Vento: 1.6km/h de Oeste


----------



## Gato Preto (30 Ago 2010 às 23:34)

Boa noite,

Estava eu ancioso por chegar a casa porque estava convencido que hoje tinha sido batido o recorde da minha estação, 39,8ºC a 5/7, mas afinal não: afinal a máxima de hoje foi "apenas" 38,5ºC.

Além disso, tive hoje a 18ª noite de tropical de 2010 (9ª de Agosto), com 21,8ºC de mínima e tudo indica teremos a 19ª. Será que fico a apenas uma da segunda dezena?

Neste momento sigo ainda com 29,9ºC, 29% humidade relativa e com a minha estação a prever já chuva. A pressão está em 1008 mb.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Ago 2010 às 23:39)

Mais uma tarde quente, com máxima de 40,8 ºC.

Céu geralmente limpo e vento fraco de Norte, ao final da tarde, com maior aquecimento.

---

De momento, 30,6 ºC e céu limpo, vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Ago 2010 às 23:50)

Boa noite.
Por aqui foi registada hoje a máxima do ano, 41.7ºC.
Por agora segue nos 32.9ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Ago 2010 às 23:54)

Sigo ainda com 29.1ºC


----------



## Profetaa (30 Ago 2010 às 23:58)

Boa noite. 
Registei hoje a segunda temperatura mais elevada do ano 39.4º
Só atrás do dia 27 de Julho com 42.8º...
Minima de 15.8º
Neste momento 22º


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2010 às 00:02)

A temperatura já voltou a subir.
Estou agora com 31,1ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Ago 2010 às 00:06)

Incrivel a temperatura que está a esta hora, sigo com *30ºC*. 

Vai ser praticamente impossível dormir, dúvido que a temperatura desça muito além dos 25/26ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2010 às 00:32)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 37,8ºC

Mín - 25,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2010 às 01:27)

Céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 30,9ºC e 25%.


----------



## PDias (31 Ago 2010 às 01:51)

A temp. actual é de 28,4ºC com 34% hum., brisa muito ligeira de NW e a pressão encontra-se nos 1007,8 hpa.


----------



## F_R (31 Ago 2010 às 02:33)

Continuo com 29.1ºC e com esperança que chova algo


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2010 às 03:09)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 28,6ºC e 32%.


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Ago 2010 às 03:20)

Sigo agora com 25ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## Relâmpago (31 Ago 2010 às 05:03)

Olá

Por aqui noite quente. Céu limpo e calma. As noites (super)tropicais recomeçaram
Vamos entrar em Setembro e o calor, aparentemente, não tem fim à vista. Por vezes, há meses de Setembro muito quentes... já estou farto de calor

Os meus dados:

T = 27,1 ºC
HR = 35%
PA = 1007 hPa

Edit: Por imagens de satélite, o território continental foi/ainda é atravessado esta noite por uma banda nebulosa que eu não dei conta, possível e maioritariamente constituída por nuvens médias/altas ligadas a uma superfície frontal em dissipação. Ao largo da costa norte de Portugal (ainda longe da linha da costa) forma-se o que parece ser uma célula tempestuosa.
Entretanto, dos Açores aproxima-se a depressão Danielle, com origem tropical.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2010 às 10:07)

Formou-se uma célula na zona centro que já deixou 0,4 mm em Tomar.


----------



## raposo_744 (31 Ago 2010 às 10:52)

aqui em Alváres a trovoada está a chegar...
Céu cinzento ,muitos trovões mas não há relâmpagos ainda.

Aguardo a chuva...


----------



## Rainy (31 Ago 2010 às 11:05)

Se em Lisboa tivermos um aguaçeiro de que lado viria ele??


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2010 às 11:40)

Em Odivelas sigo com vento moderado de sudoeste e temperatura nos 29,6ºC.
Já esteve na casa dos 30ºC, mas agora com o vento a temperatura baixou um pouco.

Quanto à mínima, ficou-se pelos 23,4ºC.


----------



## Mix (31 Ago 2010 às 11:41)

HotSpot disse:


> Formou-se uma célula na zona centro que já deixou 0,4 mm em Tomar.



Confirmo  Formou-se mesmo aqui por cima..


----------



## Mix (31 Ago 2010 às 11:49)

Rainy disse:


> Se em Lisboa tivermos um aguaçeiro de que lado viria ele??



Provavelmente de sudoeste, digo eu..


----------



## Gongas (31 Ago 2010 às 12:23)

E está a chegar a Coimbra, já chove...pouco ainda... e já se ouvem trovões ao longe.


----------



## Lousano (31 Ago 2010 às 12:28)

Estão a cair uns pingos em Miranda do Corvo.

A célula dirige-se para Gois/Arganil.


----------



## cm3pt (31 Ago 2010 às 12:40)

Em Pombal...primeiro trovão as 12h30.
Algumas imagens giras (mais ou menos) das nuvens a esta hora





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Temparatura alta (32ºC),  e vento forte (32 km/h de sueste)


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Ago 2010 às 12:56)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a mínima desceu até aos *22,3ºC*, mesmo assim foi difícil dormir esta noite tal o calor que está dentro de casa e a humidade. 

Sigo actualmente com 34ºC, vento moderado e céu encoberto por nuvens altas.


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2010 às 13:09)

O vitamos relata que há instantes chovia bem em Coimbra.

O radar o IM detecta chuva cada vez mais intensa:


----------



## raposo_744 (31 Ago 2010 às 13:18)

Muita trovoada relâmpagos e chuva por vezes forte

Caiu granizo (Alváres)


----------



## Lightning (31 Ago 2010 às 13:33)

Sim, essa zona ainda está um pouco activa. O detector está a registar descargas.


EDIT 13:41: Em pouco mais de 10 minutos já registei 100 descargas. Segundo o relatório, temos uma "Severe Thunderstorm"


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2010 às 14:02)

*Às 13h00*:

Imagem de satélite




"CopyRight Eumetsat 2010"

Descargas eléctricas (11h00/13h00)




copyright © 2010 Instituto de Meteorologia

Máximos da Reflectividade (dBZ)




copyright © 2010 Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## cm3pt (31 Ago 2010 às 14:30)

Só como complemento: a imagem de descargas electricas sobreposta no Google Earth (13h de hoje)






Por aqui a tempestade nao foi nada de especial: 4 ou 5 trovoes, mas o tempo continua ameaçador.


----------



## raposo_744 (31 Ago 2010 às 14:39)

Foi forte e violenta a descarga que aqui se deu  
Varias vezes sem electricidade ,fiquei sem telefone e o router queimou(a sorte é que tinha aqui um guardado da velha escola)
O granizo foi violento , passados mais de 30 minutos ainda não derreteu totalmente

Agora 19º e ouve se ao longe...:


----------



## Profetaa (31 Ago 2010 às 14:47)

Boas
Esta MARAVILHOSO
Por cá ja chove, caem uns pingos espaçados, mas grossos.
è bom sentir aquele "cheiro" a terra molhada...
E acabou agora de trovejar tambem.....
Sigo com 33.9º


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2010 às 14:50)

Mínima de hoje:

*19.2 °C (06:26 UTC)*

Ontem a máxima foi de *40,4ºC*, segunda mais alta do ano.


----------



## vitamos (31 Ago 2010 às 14:53)

Agora tudo mais calmo, mas choveu moderadamente e trovejou durante largos minutos... Não registei granizo por enquanto.

EDIT: Volta a trovejar...


----------



## Rainy (31 Ago 2010 às 15:02)

Bem enquanto não vem nada de nada  queria saber se possivel qual a  acumulada em Queluz este ano até agora?


----------



## F_R (31 Ago 2010 às 16:01)

Boas

Tivemos algum azar por cá visto que a célula se formou um pouco a norte e apenas apanhei uns pingos por volta das 11.30

Agora o céu continua nublado, mas apenas por nuvens altas o que ainda torna mais abafado os 35.6ºC que registo agora.

A mínima foi de 26.9ºC, pode ser que ainda seja batida antes a maia noite.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Ago 2010 às 18:23)

Boa Tarde

por aqui neste momento estão 34.7ºC e o céu continua nublado por nuvens medias e altas, a Máxima registada hoje foi de 38.0ºC

Nota: faz hoje 80 dias que por cá não chove.


----------



## amarusp (31 Ago 2010 às 19:09)

Boa tarde.
Em Penacova, entre as 12 e as 14 horas caiu uma forte trovoada provocando um incendio de média intensidade que entretanto foi apagado com a ajuda dos meios aérios e da chuva.. Durante esse tempo os aguaceiros foram moderados, por vezes fortes.


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2010 às 19:20)

Boas

Extremos dos últimos dias em setubal:

Dia 28: 

*19,4ºC*
*32,7ºC*

Dia 29:

*19,3ºC*
*35,6ºC*

Dia 30:

*21,6ºC*
*37,4ºC*

Hoje dia 31:

Mínima:*20,4ºC*
Máxima:*30,2ºC*


----------



## F_R (31 Ago 2010 às 19:27)

Depois de uma máxima de 35.9ºC

Neste momento estão  31.3ºC

Chuva é que nada


----------



## Lousano (31 Ago 2010 às 19:37)

O dia foi de céu muito nublado durante a manhã e de trovoada durante a tarde.

Máxima: 31,4º

Mínima: 20,5º

Precipitação: 18,8mm (14,5mm em 20 minutos)

Foi pena estar a trabalhar e não poder acompanhar o belo espectáculo que se deu por esta zona, sobretudo pelas formações (mammatus, shelf cloud, etc).

Neste momento 24,2º e em franca subida devido ao Sol ter ultrapassado as nuvens que se situam mais para interior.


----------



## Fábio Silva (31 Ago 2010 às 19:46)

podemos esperar alguma coisa para o zona de lisboa??


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2010 às 19:56)

Fábio Silva disse:


> podemos esperar alguma coisa para o zona de lisboa??



Não.


----------



## Lousano (31 Ago 2010 às 20:01)

Algo está errado com este valor da EMA da Lousã:


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2010 às 20:03)

Aqui agora estão 25,2ºC, 65%Hr, 1007,9hPa e vento fraco a moderado 

Ps: daqui a 10 dias faz 3 meses que não registo qualquer precipitação


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Ago 2010 às 20:16)

Boa noite!

Hoje um dia bem menos quente!

Sigo com 23.8ºC.


----------



## F_R (31 Ago 2010 às 23:55)

Trovoada a Norte com muitos relâmpagos, mas ainda longe


----------



## F_R (1 Set 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de 31-01-2010

Mínima de 24.3ºC

Máxima de 35.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2010 às 00:13)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,0ºC (1h30/2h)

Mín - 19,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2010 às 00:43)

Em Odivelas, no último dia do mês, a máxima foi logo ao inicio do dia com 31,1ºC.
Durante a noite a temperatura desceu aos 23,4ºC.
Ao final da manhã o vento rodou para sul, impedindo que a temperatura fosse além dos 30ºC.
A mínima do dia registou-se ao final do dia: 20,8ºC.

Portanto, se tivesse um gráfico horário da temperatura aqui observada, seria em tudo idêntico ao registado na G.Coutinho:


----------



## squidward (1 Set 2010 às 01:19)

*Max: 33.5ºC
Min: 23.1ºC*

Ceu muito Nublado por nuvens altas e alguns Cumulonimbus a Norte durante a manha e tarde. Já tenho saudades de uma bela trovoada!!!


----------



## Gato Preto (1 Set 2010 às 10:50)

Bom dia,

Finalizei o Agosto com 20,0ºC. Era esta a temperatura ontem às 23:54.
A máxima de ontem foi 29,1ºC. Menos 9ºC aprox. que o dia anterior.
O céu esteve praticamente limpo o dia todo.

Durante o mês ocorreram 10 noites tropicais (o ano passado só atingi esta quantidade somando o verão todo).

A máxima de Agosto foi atingida no dia 30 com 38,5ºC.


----------

